# 2015 Winter Weather Thread #2



## DDD

What a pitiful winter for the SE and I have nothing to report on at this time.  

We need some new mojo.  Time to either can this winter, or bring on a biggie!

But for now... it's UGLY.


----------



## PappyHoel

First

I think we are building up for a biggie.  I'm going optimistic in this thread!


----------



## nickel back

Well, all winters can't be like  last years


----------



## Da Possum

it is not snowing here....over and out


----------



## chocolate dog

To heck with winter.  If its not gonna snow good then it might as well be April 11, the day i leave for my cruise.

Im over it already.


----------



## orrb

I already gave up on it.  Bring on Summer time. I am ready to open my pool and enjoy some heat..


----------



## Jeff C.

Not so fast boyz....i'mon bring some mojo back from New England with me.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff C. said:


> Not so fast boyz....i'mon bring some mojo back from New England with me.



You've been ordered to stay inside and off the roads at 9pm.

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/bl...ose-historic-northeast-blizzard-nears-n293526


----------



## Jeff C.

PappyHoel said:


> You've been ordered to stay inside and off the roads at 9pm.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/bl...ose-historic-northeast-blizzard-nears-n293526



I'm in two foot drive for the moment. If I have to i'll put it in crawl mode.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Ground white here, under a winter weather advisory, 1-4"  in the forecast tonight.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff C. said:


> I'm in two foot drive for the moment. If I have to i'll put it in crawl mode.



Are you driving in a blizzard and posting to the winter weather thread right now?

If so...Cool! And be careful.


----------



## Jeff C.

PappyHoel said:


> Are you driving in a blizzard and posting to the winter weather thread right now?
> 
> If so...Cool! And be careful.



Walkin only for next couple days...incarcerated to hotel with 150 or better crew members fully armed with assorted alcoholic ammo.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Chief Geraldo picked the wrong day to go up Nawth. Just saw on the TV where they were calling for 75 mph winds in places up there.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I bought the kids a sled last fall so I'm sure the lack of winter weather is all my fault! They were getting to big for the cookie sheets!

Sorry y'all!


----------



## PappyHoel

georgiadawgs44 said:


> I bought the kids a sled last fall so I'm sure the lack of winter weather is all my fault! They were getting to big for the cookie sheets!
> 
> Sorry y'all!



We did too, I'm partially to blame.


----------



## PappyHoel

Pictures of snowpacalypse 2015

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index...._nyc_grocery_stores_northeast_snow_storm.html


----------



## PappyHoel

Live stream of blizzard up north.  

http://kron4.com/2015/01/26/huge-winter-storm-takes-aim-at-the-northeast/

Fun to watch since we aren't as lucky.


----------



## PappyHoel

Here's a live stream from inside some dudes house in Queens.

http://gothamist.com/2015/01/26/livestream_the_blizzard.php


----------



## PappyHoel

Times Square Snow Cam!!
http://www.nbcnews.com/watch/live-video/watch-live-new-york-city-snow-cam-322484291648

Doesn't look real bad right now.


----------



## Matthew6

PappyHoel said:


> We did too, I'm partially to blame.



  Thanks for stepping up.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Itttttttttsss SNOWING!!!! Chatsworth ga!!!!!


----------



## DDD

Light snow falling around Ringold. WWA again tonight for north counties. 

NWS says black ice might be a problem in I-20 north. With the wind blowing like it is... That is hard to believe. But possible I guess.


----------



## PappyHoel

Wow I may get flurries in a few min.  Radar says it's heading this way.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Ground is getting white!!!


----------



## whitetaco02

Pics?


----------



## PappyHoel

Mountainbuck said:


> Ground is getting white!!!



Your 45 min north west of me.  I'm hoping it heads this way.

Flop


----------



## PappyHoel

Dang that flurry on the radar fizzled.


----------



## PappyHoel

It's over north Forsyth cty now


----------



## PappyHoel

Anyone from dalton?  Radar shows precipitation.


----------



## ryork

A few passing flakes here in Bremen tonight.


----------



## gunnurse

My yard in Ringgold as of 10 minutes ago...


----------



## gunnurse

My yard in the morning... Welcome to North Georgia weather.


----------



## RinggoldGa

gunnurse said:


> My yard in Ringgold as of 10 minutes ago...



Funny, on the west side of Catoosa County over near the Battlefield we didn't get so much as a dusting.  Nice pretty snow for about 200 minutes but not enough to even tint anything white.  

Saw several pics like yours from more southern/eastern end of county.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

In.


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> Funny, on the west side of Catoosa County over near the Battlefield we didn't get so much as a dusting.  Nice pretty snow for about 200 minutes but not enough to even tint anything white.
> 
> Saw several pics like yours from more southern/eastern end of county.



Same here in Flintstone. It missed us completely. Even the storm of the century in the NE was way under predicitons.


----------



## DaisyJo

Jeff C. said:


> Not so fast boyz....i'mon bring some mojo back from New England with me.



PLEASE, please, please do!!  I WANT SNOW!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Still spittin' snow here. We got maybe half an inch last night, but there was several inches in some places higher up the mountainsides. I passed a truck this morning around the road from my house that looked like it had about 3-4 inches on top of it.


----------



## RinggoldGa

smokey30725 said:


> Same here in Flintstone. It missed us completely. Even the storm of the century in the NE was way under predicitons.



They still got hammered in the North East.  It was just further east than they had anticipated.  All the hype was NYC getting 2+ feet.  Friend there in Brooklyn has "only" 10 inches as of 8am.  An hour east out toward the end of long island and further northeast they got the "snow bomb" with the 18+ inch accumulations.  

But as the media has shown for years, if it doesn't happen in NYC it really doesn't matter.  

Was interesting looking at the prediction maps as the western edge of the storm was a pretty sharp demarcation with a matter of 40-50 miles being the difference between a dusting of snow and upwards of two feet.  A little shift in the predicted western border of the snow had dramatic alterations in the totals and it looks like that's what happened.


----------



## Resica

Darn Norlun trough.


----------



## panfried0419

About 2" on Blood


----------



## RinggoldGa

Eastern Long Island just SW of Boston has just reported 30" of snowfall and it's still coming down.  The blizzard is not a "bust" as I heard in the media this morning.  It just didn't tee off on NYC.


----------



## Milkman

This fellow will tell us Monday if winter is gone or not.


----------



## DDD

Token flakes flying today.


----------



## PappyHoel

Just got off the phone with my vendor program manager in Boston.  She says it's still snowing and she has about 2 feet on the ground and 4 feet in her driveway from the snow plows.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Is there any hope at all for next week?


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Is there any hope at all for next week?



Not according to Channel 3.


----------



## Mountainbuck

smokey30725 said:


> Not according to Channel 3.



I hope they're just playing it safe cause it's still early.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

We need the white powdery Stuff!!!!!


----------



## RinggoldGa

smokey30725 said:


> Not according to Channel 3.



Can't trust your local forecasters/iphone apps/weather.com app more than a day or two out.  They are worthless and in most cases nothing but a computer generated forecast from the NWS data.  

DDD will be infinitely better at showing the options, what's in play, what may happen a good 3-7 days prior to even a mention in local forecasts.  

I think the local mets are starting to feel the heat as Channel 3's Paul Barys has this year started to tease/mention some long term forecast stuff and he never used to do that.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm optimistic that JeffC will bring some back with him.


----------



## DDD

Right now the "storm" is 35 and rain. Hope you like that.


----------



## CamoDawg85

DDD said:


> Right now the "storm" is 35 and rain. Hope you like that.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Right now the "storm" is 35 and rain. Hope you like that.



Craptastic.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> Right now the "storm" is 35 and rain. Hope you like that.



I hereby rescind all the nice things I've said about you.  

I guess we can hope with the models flip flopping every run maybe we'll get back in their good graces.  What do you think the chances are we'll see further changes in the forecast?


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> I hereby rescind all the nice things I've said about you.
> 
> I guess we can hope with the models flip flopping every run maybe we'll get back in their good graces.  What do you think the chances are we'll see further changes in the forecast?



Not good.  

Fat lady is warming up the vocal chords on winter.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Not good.
> 
> Fat lady is warming up the vocal chords on winter.



just how it goes sometimes......


----------



## Paint Brush

DDD said:


> Not good.
> 
> Fat lady is warming up the vocal chords on winter.



Well get her on the stage we are needing some excitement around here.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Wasn't it last week that some people were saying that if we didn't get anything out of this storm that nature might as well pack it in? Well, DDD has said essentially that she is, and you're complaining about that. 

I'm starting to think that some of you guys would complain about any weather, or lack thereof.


----------



## Da Possum

bring on the 90 degree weather!


----------



## smokey30725

hdm03 said:


> bring on the 90 degree weather!


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Not good.
> 
> Fat lady is warming up the vocal chords on winter.



This makes me sad.


----------



## Dutch

DDD said:


> Not good.
> 
> Fat lady is warming up the vocal chords on winter.


----------



## Dutch

hdm03 said:


> bring on the 90 degree weather!



This...working outside at night in this cold weather sucks.


----------



## GA DAWG

If it does snow. I hope its when I'm off. I hate working in it.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> Not good.
> 
> Fat lady is warming up the vocal chords on winter.



She needs to handle it one way or the other.  Winter precip weather = happy; warmer weather = happy; cold, wet, 35-50 degree weather = very much unhappy.


----------



## jf950y

DDD said:


> Not good.
> 
> Fat lady is warming up the vocal chords on winter.



I agree with y'all if it's not going to snow then let's get on with a mild spring this mid 30's and rain stinks  But I have always been a positive person and from what I have heard from yall the models are wacko. So maybe just maybe We can still pull something out


----------



## StriperrHunterr

It's the .gov I'm telling ya. They laid down a lot of chemtrails this fall and that stalled winter right out of the picture.


----------



## DDD

We **********MIGHT******** get a decent snow shower on the back side of this system on Monday evening.

I stress  MIGHT.  Somewhere in N GA.  About like it was last Sunday night...

Its all I have for positive mojo right now.

I will say that the models this winter have absolutely been horrible handling systems and details.  Is there anything I see that would get us a decent snow?  No.  But seriously, this winter could surprise simply because the models have been so bad.

Fat lady is still in the corner trying to get her vocal chords warmed up.  I'd like to go over and punch her lights out, but I have no reason to at this point...


----------



## Mountainbuck

Yea I heard snow a lot on tv And radio this morning for Monday.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Send the fat lady up here to sing, I'll even buy her a box of Little Debbies. It's snowed every night since Friday, calling for more tomorrow night, and maybe a goodun Sunday night/Monday. Then more next Wednesday.


----------



## DDD

If you want to wet your pants at lunch today just go look at what the GFS is cranking out for next Friday. Of course it is the magical ten-day snowstorm that the GFS has given us for the last eight weeks. 

Fantasyland on steroids. If only it could come true one time!


----------



## smokey30725

Triple D, any idea why the models are so far off this year? Seems like even the models leading up to a day or so away from an "event" evaporate. I know it has to be frustrating for weather guys like you. Thanks for all the time you put into this for us. I really appreciate it during the severe weather season.


----------



## Sargent

DDD said:


> If you want to wet your pants at lunch today just go look at what the GFS is cranking out for next Friday. Of course it is the magical ten-day snowstorm that the GFS has given us for the last eight weeks.
> 
> Fantasyland on steroids. If only it could come true one time!



Statistics says it has to eventually come true.  Glass half full.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Triple D, any idea why the models are so far off this year? Seems like even the models leading up to a day or so away from an "event" evaporate. I know it has to be frustrating for weather guys like you. Thanks for all the time you put into this for us. I really appreciate it during the severe weather season.



I have my own theory on it.

First off, the GFS has a new version of itself.  Supposed to be better than the latter version.  I don't think it's any worse.  What I mean is I think we would still be getting similar data out of it new version or no new version.

Second, the EURO has been the better of the models this winter if you want to pick one.  However, it's not been the "King" as many refer to it.  It was the first one to pick up on the big snow for the NE and it along with the GFS is showing another one for next week up that way.

My theory is this:  The models have "climatology" algorithms built into them.  It's winter time.  If you get a certain thickness in the atmosphere, certain temps at the surface, you should have snow.  I think the models see this 10 days out.  Because that is how it "SHOULD" be.  But as more realistic data gets pumped into the models they change.  It sees the reality and data and it disappears.  

What we are lacking is blocking up over Greenland.  There is nothing to hold the cold in.  It's like an oreo cookie and we are missing one side of the cookie so the white stuff escapes.  We need more cookie up over Greenland.


----------



## nickel back

Snow, I say its over for  ATL. and any points south  for this winter season

hope I'm wrong.....


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Let er sing, point them West Point stripes,hybrids and white bass north and let them run.


----------



## PappyHoel

Here's hoping for Oreos!


----------



## malak05

Okay the latest GFS and Euro runs done a complete 180 and started another jog south for this weekends system??? Be fun to see DDDs thoughts on these especially if later model runs continue this 180


----------



## Mountainbuck

malak05 said:


> Okay the latest GFS and Euro runs done a complete 180 and started another jog south for this weekends system??? Be fun to see DDDs thoughts on these especially if later model runs continue this 180



Cool! I'll be watching for the next update!


----------



## smokey30725




----------



## jf950y

PappyHoel said:


> Here's hoping for Oreos!



I like oreo's but I don't think nchillbilly wants any But I think if we get one we will need to share it with you for this to work


----------



## adavis

*Pics??*



malak05 said:


> Okay the latest GFS and Euro runs done a complete 180 and started another jog south for this weekends system??? Be fun to see DDDs thoughts on these especially if later model runs continue this 180


Can you post pics of this? Or tell me where to find em? I picked a really good winter to become more of an enthusiast....not!


----------



## GA DAWG

The latest GDS says. Throw in the towel boys. Its over.


----------



## PappyHoel

Looks like next Fridays chance at snow vanished like a poot in the wind.


----------



## smokey30725

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like next Fridays chance at snow vanished like a poot in the wind.


----------



## DDD

The mountains of NC look to score the coop with a nice snow fall Monday.  More interesting (of course) is what is now showing for Thursday / Friday time frame.  We've managed to get a snow threat inside the 7/8 day window.  

Not even close to getting my hopes up though.


----------



## NCHillbilly

DDD said:


> The mountains of NC look to score the coop with a nice snow fall Monday.  More interesting (of course) is what is now showing for Thursday / Friday time frame.  We've managed to get a snow threat inside the 7/8 day window.
> 
> Not even close to getting my hopes up though.



Imagine that.   Last night is the only night since last Friday that it hasn't snowed. Local forecast says snow tonight, Sunday/Monday, then again Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> The mountains of NC look to score the coop with a nice snow fall Monday.  More interesting (of course) is what is now showing for Thursday / Friday time frame.  We've managed to get a snow threat inside the 7/8 day window.
> 
> Not even close to getting my hopes up though.



So you're saying there's a chance........................


----------



## Matthew6

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Let er sing, point them West Point stripes,hybrids and white bass north and let them run.



This^^^^^^^^


----------



## Matthew6

NCHillbilly said:


> Imagine that.   Last night is the only night since last Friday that it hasn't snowed. Local forecast says snow tonight, Sunday/Monday, then again Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## orrb

We need it to snow all the way down to I-20 in Ga.  That would be so nice.


----------



## Resica

DDD said:


> The mountains of NC look to score the coop with a nice snow fall Monday.  More interesting (of course) is what is now showing for Thursday / Friday time frame.  We've managed to get a snow threat inside the 7/8 day window.
> 
> Not even close to getting my hopes up though.


You need to visit New England. Drove down to Wytheville Va. yesterday(Shenendoah Valley). Snow on the ground till about Harrisonburg Virginia. It appears Pa. is entirely covered in snow.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> You need to visit New England. Drove down to Wytheville Va. yesterday(Shenendoah Valley). Snow on the ground till about Harrisonburg Virginia. It appears Pa. is entirely covered in snow.


----------



## Resica

1 to 2 inches forecast for tonight, we'll see. Take what I can get.


----------



## DDD

Fat lady just stepped up to the mic to see if it's working. She's ready....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Good! Except they're calling for about an inch tonight, maybe 3" Sunday night, and more coming in Wed.-thursday.


----------



## DDD

NCHillbilly said:


> Good! Except they're calling for about an inch tonight, maybe 3" Sunday night, and more coming in Wed.-thursday.



You will be in the cat bird seat until March.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Like usual. April or May, sometimes.


----------



## Resica

Snowing here again.


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> Fat lady just stepped up to the mic to see if it's working. She's ready....



I remember as a kid I used to blame Guy Sharpe and Johnny Beckman when it didn't snow. I'm far to mature for such immature thoughts nowadays.


----------



## DDD

Snow in GA is like GT football. Eventually you will beat Georgia you just don't know when. 

Eventually we will get snow. It may just be next year before we do.


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> Snow in GA is like GT football. Eventually you will beat Georgia you just don't know when.
> 
> Eventually we will get snow. It may just be next year before we do.



I know when..... It's fresh in my memory banks. 

This year looked promising. Who's gonna break this to mountainbuck and smokey?


----------



## DDD

doenightmare said:


> I know when..... It's fresh in my memory banks.
> 
> This year looked promising. Who's gonna break this to mountainbuck and smokey?



This winter has hurt my feelings. I keep hoping and I am still secretly hoping I am wrong. It's the weather for goodness sakes but the right features are not there. 

The NE is going to have storm after storm. 

Deep sigh.


----------



## Resica

DDD said:


> Snow in GA is like GT football. Eventually you will beat Georgia you just don't know when.
> 
> Eventually we will get snow. It may just be next year before we do.


Bobby Dodd is rolling over.


----------



## gacowboy

DDD said:


> Snow in GA is like GT football. Eventually you will beat Georgia you just don't know when.
> 
> Eventually we will get snow. It may just be next year before we do.



Best Quote ever !! You win the Weather Thread !!!


----------



## jf950y

This winter has been like a  rollercoaster ride  Dang computer models.   GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

It has still been better than temps in the 90s and high humidity!


----------



## JonathanG2013

The Fat Lady has sung. Bring on the spring temps. There is always next year.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Just enough snow here this morning to be annoying and make the road slick so I have to leave a half-hour early.


----------



## shakey gizzard

We just need a dip in the jet stream at the exact time gulf moisture is coming up!


----------



## snarlinbear

Mainstream locals calling for possible light mix in the mountains for Monday but the nationals are showing the freezing line well south of Atlanta on their graphics what is the latest from the real pros?


----------



## GA DAWG

Winter back yet?


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Just enough snow here this morning to be annoying and make the road slick so I have to leave a half-hour early.



I don't think I would like your situation ... Frozen/slick roads every week would get old! .... did I just say that??


----------



## DDD

snarlinbear said:


> Mainstream locals calling for possible light mix in the mountains for Monday but the nationals are showing the freezing line well south of Atlanta on their graphics what is the latest from the real pros?



There is a little bit of stuff to watch next week but again... just not impressed.  

There is so much "wrong" with the set up more than there is right.  We still have the month of February to go... but the players are in the wrong position for SE snow.

The NE however... the NE is about to get storm after storm.  They haven't had anything all winter either... so is winter late this year?  I don't think so... it's just not our friend right now.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> The NE however... the NE is about to get storm after storm.



They are Yankees and that's "Up Nord". They are supposed to get storm after storm. It's a federal law Buffalo, NY is required to maintain an around the clock 4' lake effect snow pack from Christmas Eve until April 1. Look it up. It's on the internet.


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD as always, thanks for the input.  I'm still keeping my fingers crossed cause I've seen it snow here in April on freshly bloomed flowers.  I'll keep the faith at least until it hits 80 in winter or I hear the large lady sing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

DDD said:


> Snow in GA is like GT football. Eventually you will beat Georgia you just don't know when.
> 
> Eventually we will get snow. It may just be next year before we do.





"Belk Bowl..."


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Belk Bowl..."


 

Belk Bowl Champs...........

Now back to the weather.


----------



## DDD

doenightmare said:


> Belk Bowl Champs...........
> 
> Now back to the weather.




Actually... looking at snow fall years and GT bowl appearances,  when you guys go to a sucky bowl it snows.  When you guys go to a good bowl God does not show favor on his children.  More proof that GT is the debil.


----------



## DDD

Well, on a more serious note the GFS only 7 days out is starting to show that loving feeling.  Don't go saying DDD said it's going to snow.  I did not say that.  

What I will say is its one of the better solutions I have seen in quite a while.  If the system will SLOW down a bit... it would really be a lick.


----------



## srb

Today was nice/ Just the wind changes things....


----------



## orrb

Only problem is all year it has been the same, 10 days out it says snow, then 7 days out it say POOF.  So I would say if we get to 3 days out then get excited..  I have fully gave up on having snow this winter.  Maybe next year will be better..


----------



## DDD

00Z GFS holds serve.  We got something to watch boys and girls...


----------



## malak05

Something being sniffed out... If we make it thru Weekend with good model runs look out!


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> 00Z GFS holds serve.  We got something to watch boys and girls...



Cool Cool Cool - stawking it's half the fun.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> 00Z GFS holds serve.  We got something to watch boys and girls...



I beseech thee, gods of snow, bring forth thy bounty on extreme NW Georgia!!


----------



## Paymaster

There is yet hope! Thanks DDD!


----------



## fish hawk

Prayers for no snow and a early spring.


----------



## nickel back

I still say ATL and south its over for snow lovers


----------



## jf950y

DDD said:


> 00Z GFS holds serve.  We got something to watch boys and girls...


----------



## Water Swat

fish hawk said:


> Prayers for no snow and a early spring.



This. 
Not sure why folks want cold wet messy snow. I work outside every day. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## smokey30725

Water Swat said:


> This.
> Not sure why folks want cold wet messy snow. I work outside every day. I'm ready for spring.



I'll take snow any day over 90 degrees and 100% humidity.


----------



## shakey gizzard

I saw a groundhawg yesterday!


----------



## Paint Brush

Clouding up on a frost boys watch out .


----------



## GA DAWG

shakey gizzard said:


> I saw a groundhawg yesterday!


That means an early spring.


----------



## the prospector

Clouding up on a frost means snow....you go Paint Brush!


----------



## Water Swat

smokey30725 said:


> I'll take snow any day over 90 degrees and 100% humidity.




Yeah. That's a tough one. 

That's why I said spring weather. But I think I would lean towards the 90 over the snow.


----------



## fish hawk

smokey30725 said:


> I'll take snow any day over 90 degrees and 100% humidity.



90 degrees is perfect creek wading weather.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD what are models showing today?


----------



## Paint Brush

the prospector said:


> Clouding up on a frost means snow....you go Paint Brush!



 Dont get me wrong about clouding up on a frost it dosent always snow when it happens, BUT. Its kind of like stepping on a rattle snake, it dont mean you are going to get bit, BUT theres a dang good chance of it.


----------



## jf950y

Water Swat said:


> This.
> Not sure why folks want cold wet messy snow. I work outside every day. I'm ready for spring.



I work outside everyday also.. It adds excitement to me not just the same old thing, and it beats cold rain. I am  sure if I lived in a place where they got snow a lot then I am sure it would get old quick.


----------



## jf950y

shakey gizzard said:


> I saw a groundhawg yesterday!



All that means is you were near a kudzu patch.


----------



## snarlinbear

APB for a GON MET........stop..........Local TV Met just stated that we have to watch Friday with inbound moisture and temps at or below freezing....stop...... Where are the GURU?  stop ....what are mere mortals to do?  .......stop........


----------



## DDD

Good lawd at the 00Z GFS.  Congrats South GA... heck even Savannah...  Its winter wonderland time.  If this look holds to Monday... have mercy... we will blow this thread up.  Getting close to the 5 day mark.  Waiting for graphics to come up that I can post.

Bad news is the EURO thinks the GFS is on crack.  One is dead wrong and one is right...


----------



## DDD

Alright kids brace yourselves....


----------



## oops1

Please explain... DDD


----------



## DDD

And 6 hours before that....


----------



## oops1

DDD said:


> Good lawd at the 00Z GFS.  Congrats South GA... heck even Savannah...  Its winter wonderland time.  If this look holds to Monday... have mercy... we will blow this thread up.  Getting close to the 5 day mark.  Waiting for graphics to come up that I can post.
> 
> Bad news is the EURO thinks the GFS is on crack.  One is dead wrong and one is right...



Never mind... Just saw this


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Please verify


----------



## BrotherBadger

Apparently I'm supposed to get 8-12 inches of snow in the next 24 hours. I think i have enough of the necessities to make it through.  Thoughts? 

http://imgur.com/qKBQdwY


----------



## doenightmare

BrotherBadger said:


> Apparently I'm supposed to get 8-12 inches of snow in the next 24 hours. I think i have enough of the necessities to make it through.  Thoughts?
> 
> http://imgur.com/qKBQdwY




Your priorities are perfect!


----------



## DDD

That look would cover a lot of folks on this board.


----------



## jf950y

Bring it on  So DDD what's your gut feeling on this one? You think it's looking good? I know there is lots of runs from now till then.. But is this one looking like it's got a chance?


----------



## DDD

jf950y said:


> Bring it on  So DDD what's your gut feeling on this one? You think it's looking good? I know there is lots of runs from now till then.. But is this one looking like it's got a chance?



Not good.  The EURO is not on board.  Also, this set up requires phasing and phasing is like threading a needle.  Yes it happens, but a model nailing it 6 days out???  Yikes.

I would not want to bet on it in Vegas at this point.


----------



## jf950y

DDD said:


> Not good.  The EURO is not on board.  Also, this set up requires phasing and phasing is like threading a needle.  Yes it happens, but a model nailing it 6 days out???  Yikes.
> 
> I would not want to bet on it in Vegas at this point.



Maybe it will keep trending in our favor     Did the models just see this storm? Seems like all the other storms were picked up earlier then dropped by 6 days out.


----------



## malak05

But didn't the Euro trend better last night compared to previous runs


----------



## DDD

6z GFS is a snow bomb for south GA. EURO last night did take a step in the right direction but not a solution favorable for GA. The trend is our friend.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> 6z GFS is a snow bomb for south GA. EURO last night did take a step in the right direction but not a solution favorable for GA. The trend is our friend.




When are the next model runs?


----------



## DDD

Get a load of this.  I am going to post a progression series. Please be patient. I am on my phone.


----------



## DDD

Number 2


----------



## DDD

Number 3


----------



## DDD

Number 4


----------



## DDD

These are all from 6z GFS


----------



## Jeff C.

Yeah Com'on!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> These are all from 6z GFS


----------



## shakey gizzard

We ARE due!


----------



## snarlinbear

Are ya still skeptical or are thrashing the branches and rubbing the bark of off trees?


----------



## Resica

BrotherBadger said:


> Apparently I'm supposed to get 8-12 inches of snow in the next 24 hours. I think i have enough of the necessities to make it through.  Thoughts?
> 
> http://imgur.com/qKBQdwY



Nice stash. Apparently I'm not supposed to get 8-12... again.. So close to having a good winter but no go so far. Only had about 20 inches to date.


----------



## DDD

snarlinbear said:


> Are ya still skeptical or are thrashing the branches and rubbing the bark of off trees?



I have been burned so many times this winter thinking that something was going to happen. I am not all in just yet.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Nice stash. Apparently I'm not supposed to get 8-12... again.. So close to having a good winter but no go so far. Only had about 20 inches to date.



Yall got ole Punxsutawney Phil coming out to tell ya tomorrow aint ya


----------



## DDD

It is still a very tricky set up. You can't believe just one model run. I encourage extreme caution thinking this will happen. I look for it to come north with a solution and coming north brings warmer temps. 

Time to start model watching close tonight. 

Local Mets will not jump on this until late Monday or Tuesday. I wouldn't either if I was them.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Ill take a snow day.


----------



## jf950y

DDD said:


> I have been burned so many times this winter thinking that something was going to happen. I am not all in just yet.



When are you all in... Hour 48... 24...or when you see it falling from the sky...? The way these models have been playing out I still enjoy getting excited over a good chance  Thanks DDD    I love when this thread gets heated up few more good days of models and thread gonna go BOOM!


----------



## mammajamma

This teacher is hesitantly excited for a snow day!  Thanks, as always, DDD!


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Yall got ole Punxsutawney Phil coming out to tell ya tomorrow aint ya



Oh yea, I forgot.


----------



## nickel back

What time fram are thinking this might happen.....I still say ATL and south is done for the white stuff


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Oh yea, I forgot.



morning yank.


----------



## DDD

12z GFS says, "what storm?"


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> 12z GFS says, "what storm?"



Lol


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> morning yank.



 Afternoon!!


----------



## panfried0419

I received an alert for snow Thursday on my accuweather app.


----------



## fireman401

Still looking for a 1973 repeat!.. Some of those maps look good....just toooooo many days out I am afraid.  Time will tell.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Awaiting word from on high but appears our winter storm for Friday/sat remains missing on 18z runs.  DJD.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

RinggoldGa said:


> Awaiting word from on high but appears our winter storm for Friday/sat remains missing on 18z runs.  DJD.


That's what I just saw...drier too


----------



## jf950y

Looks like we got some thunder boomers coming.Line in Alabama looks bad on radar.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I guess miggy blocked me from FB, but we just had a hurricane wind come through here. I think H22's grilling umbrella is in the neighbors pool. What's up?


----------



## DDD

My reaction to the 18Z GFS:


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Umbrella still MIA.


----------



## DDD

However the GFS is showing light snow TOMORROW night, so that might be something to watch just for funzies.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> However the GFS is showing light snow TOMORROW night, so that might be something to watch just for funzies.



It aint funzies here. That was a huge beach umbrella. It's gone.


----------



## DDD

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint funzies here. That was a huge beach umbrella. It's gone.



Saquatch might have gotten it.

You will find it in the day light.


----------



## RinggoldGa

This morning you had my hopes up DDD. Now you have broken my heart.  You must be related to every girl I dated in high school!


----------



## snarlinbear

Sooner or later somebody got lucky!


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> This morning you had my hopes up DDD. Now you have broken my heart.  You must be related to every girl I dated in high school!



Its not me.  It's the dang GFS.  Your girlfriend was a tease.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK




----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> Its not me.  It's the dang GFS.  Your girlfriend was a tease.



Her initials were GFS.  Coincidence? 

Lol


----------



## BrotherBadger

Resica said:


> Nice stash. Apparently I'm not supposed to get 8-12... again.. So close to having a good winter but no go so far. Only had about 20 inches to date.



Honestly, ours has been the same. North of us got hit pretty bad early in the year, but my AO has had a very mild winter.

Got hit with some pretty bad snow drifts driving into work tonight(I drive through about 20 miles of farmland to get to work every night, so winds kick up pretty bad). My normal 25 minute drive turned into a 60 minute drive. Clear roads, then all of a sudden -- BOOM -- 2 foot snow drifts across half the road, and sudden whiteouts so bad i couldn't see the hood of my car.


----------



## PappyHoel

It's over


----------



## blood on the ground

PappyHoel said:


> It's over



Seen some sandhill cranes frying over Saturday.


----------



## keithsto

blood on the ground said:


> Seen some sandhill cranes frying over Saturday.



Fried cranes?  Taste like chicken?


----------



## Patriot44

blood on the ground said:


> Seen some sandhill cranes frying over Saturday.



Saw them too, and my thoughts were, it's ova Sally!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Winter weather advisory here.


----------



## MariettaDawg

blood on the ground said:


> Seen some sandhill cranes frying over Saturday.



Been seeing them for a few weeks now. Crazy. they were late heading down and now headed back already. 

I blame them for our poor winter weather this year.


----------



## blood on the ground

Patriot44 said:


> Saw them too, and my thoughts were, it's ova Sally!


Maybe not!



NCHillbilly said:


> Winter weather advisory here.


Keep rubbing it in .... Go ahead! Next thang you know me an about 29 others show up ta stay next winter!!!


MariettaDawg said:


> Been seeing them for a few weeks now. Crazy. they were late heading down and now headed back already.
> 
> I blame them for our poor winter weather this year.


Keep up some hope ... It's sleeting here right now!


----------



## pstrahin

Where is Miguel?  I have not been here in a few years, but usually he pipes in on the weather threads.


----------



## RinggoldGa

pstrahin said:


> Where is Miguel?  I have not been here in a few years, but usually he pipes in on the weather threads.



I think he got tired of people on here arguing with him because what he said didn't gee/haw with what their weather app or weather.com said the weather would be.  

The signal to noise ratio was a little skewed for his liking.  We're blessed DDD is much more patient.


----------



## ryork

Coming a *f*lizzard here in the 30110 right now.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Pouring snow here, the wind is howling, and the temp is dropping like a rock.


----------



## pstrahin

NCHillbilly said:


> Pouring snow here, the wind is howling, and the temp is dropping like a rock.



Call me crazy, but I am hoping we have at least one good snow in the Piedmont this year!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Last time I was in Alamance County hunting back in November, it snowed a little bit.


----------



## pstrahin

NCHillbilly said:


> Last time I was in Alamance County hunting back in November, it snowed a little bit.



We had one good snow shower, but nothing stuck.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

It's blowing a very fine snow here this morning.  HARD winds and fine snow and the temps have dropped about 20 degrees in 3 hours.


----------



## todd03blown

pstrahin said:


> Where is Miguel?  I have not been here in a few years, but usually he pipes in on the weather threads.


He is on Twitter. Comments on weather there.


----------



## DDD

Fat lady sat down in a chair this weekend... now she is back up at the mic.

I have my fork out... 

This winter may be on her way out the door...

Painful.


----------



## pstrahin

todd03blown said:


> He is on Twitter. Comments on weather there.



10-4.  I have never twitted, or tweeted or however you say it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Fat lady sat down in a chair this weekend... now she is back up at the mic.
> 
> I have my fork out...
> 
> This winter may be on her way out the door...
> 
> Painful.



The window is closing awfully fast. This should be primetime if'n we were going to get any.


----------



## NCHillbilly

It's starting to pile up here now.


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> Fat lady sat down in a chair this weekend... now she is back up at the mic.
> 
> I have my fork out...
> 
> This winter may be on her way out the door...
> 
> Painful.


 

I hate that fat lady.


----------



## smokey30725

doenightmare said:


> I hate that fat lady.



someone distract her with a box of twinkies............


----------



## RinggoldGa

doenightmare said:


> I hate that fat lady.



As a Tech fan I'd have thought you'd be used to them!


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> As a Tech fan I'd have thought you'd be used to them!



Oh no you didn't!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Over an inch here now and still putting it down.


----------



## smokey30725

NCHillbilly said:


> Over an inch here now and still putting it down.



Aaaaaauuggghhhhh!!!!!!!!!! Stop rubbing it in!!!!!


----------



## jf950y

RinggoldGa said:


> As a Tech fan I'd have thought you'd be used to them!


----------



## jf950y

smokey30725 said:


> Aaaaaauuggghhhhh!!!!!!!!!! Stop rubbing it in!!!!!


 I am sure he would give it to us if he could.


----------



## GA DAWG

Im sure they were saying she had sang back in those monster snows weve had in march before.


----------



## doenightmare

RinggoldGa said:


> As a Tech fan I'd have thought you'd be used to them!


 

Hey - they need love too.


----------



## DDD

General Lee confirms my suspicions. Dang it.


----------



## fredw

Roll on General Lee.  Roll on.

Spent the morning spooling eight reels with four pound test for the spring crappie bite.


----------



## Milkman

fredw said:


> Roll on General Lee.  Roll on.
> 
> Spent the morning spooling eight reels with four pound test for the spring crappie bite.



Dang it Fred why do you retired guys have to rub it in


----------



## Brenda61979

Some snow flurries in cumming ga


----------



## Paint Brush

DDD said:


> General Lee confirms my suspicions. Dang it.



 Dont forget DDD he missed it in 93. Stranger things have happened!


----------



## Da Possum

It is not snowing here; I repeat; it is not snowing here.

Over and out.


----------



## Matthew6

i was in Elijay from 11am to 1 
and it snowed some.


----------



## Resica

BrotherBadger said:


> Honestly, ours has been the same. North of us got hit pretty bad early in the year, but my AO has had a very mild winter.
> 
> Got hit with some pretty bad snow drifts driving into work tonight(I drive through about 20 miles of farmland to get to work every night, so winds kick up pretty bad). My normal 25 minute drive turned into a 60 minute drive. Clear roads, then all of a sudden -- BOOM -- 2 foot snow drifts across half the road, and sudden whiteouts so bad i couldn't see the hood of my car.


Be safe. Ended up with about 2" of snow then rain. Gonna lock up tonight, low of 11. Supposed to be very windy tonight so maybe it'll evaporate some of the water.


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD said:


> General Lee confirms my suspicions. Dang it.



I think that varmint belongs on my grill with some baked taters, and a dutch oven of pintos........Lawd just thinkin bout it makes me thirsty and I can smell him cooking as I imagine the snow pouring down.


----------



## PappyHoel

Probably won't ever snow in Georgia again.  This climate change is horrible. I'm going to recycle a bag of aluminum cans in the hope that it snows next year.


----------



## pstrahin

In Kernersville NC it was 55° yesterday morning and 21° this morning.  Come on spring!!!

But there is hope!!!


----------



## smokey30725

Local mets today were talking about another arctic blast that's going to settle in to the SE during the mid to latter part of February. Would like to hear Triple D's thoughts on that.


----------



## snarlinbear

National mets graphics just showed the snow/mix line for tomorrow night across Georgia from far north to deep south depending on the model. No commentary yet about any other detail.   Any one want join my BBQ?


----------



## PappyHoel

snarlinbear said:


> National mets graphics just showed the snow/mix line for tomorrow night across Georgia from far north to deep south depending on the model. No commentary yet about any other detail.   Any one want join my BBQ?



20% chance and u can bet that will evaporate like a poot in the wind.


----------



## GA DAWG

Come on snow.


----------



## adavis

Matthew East posted a pretty model pic for 2/12.. Next Wednesday. Lots of cold air and moisture. Then he went on to say how the winter long range models have been the least dependable as he has ever seen. May not be over yet! But I have a sneaky feeling its getting close! Love to hear the Chief prognosticators thoughts!


----------



## smokey30725

Sounds like it's time to stock up on deodorant. With this mild of a winter, I'm sure our summer will be brutal. Hope the folks calling for spring to hurry up are ready for heat, humidity, and Mosquitos. Yee haw.


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> Sounds like it's time to stock up on deodorant. With this mild of a winter, I'm sure our summer will be brutal. Hope the folks calling for spring to hurry up are ready for heat, humidity, and Mosquitos. Yee haw.



And ticks, chiggers and fleas.


----------



## blood on the ground

snarlinbear said:


> I think that varmint belongs on my grill with some baked taters, and a dutch oven of pintos........Lawd just thinkin bout it makes me thirsty and I can smell him cooking as I imagine the snow pouring down.



Ha .. I like the way you think!!! I will bring a gallon of sweet tea and some corn bread if you will let me join ya!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Supposed to snow again here tomorrow night.  And yes, groundhogs are very tasty.


----------



## DDD

There is hope but it's 10 days out. 

Will. Not. Get. Sucked. In.


----------



## smokey30725

Please snow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snarlinbear

NCHillbilly said:


> Supposed to snow again here tomorrow night.  And yes, groundhogs are very tasty.



If'n I can't poach General Lee, and my dog fails to dig one out ; we'll cook a suckling pig....if'n it happens! Gotta keep the faith.


----------



## snarlinbear

blood on the ground said:


> Ha .. I like the way you think!!! I will bring a gallon of sweet tea and some corn bread if you will let me join ya!



Thanks....we may have a bbq yet!


----------



## Greene728

smokey30725 said:


> Sounds like it's time to stock up on deodorant. With this mild of a winter, I'm sure our summer will be brutal. Hope the folks calling for spring to hurry up are ready for heat, humidity, and Mosquitos. Yee haw.



Yep!
An ready for bedding bass, gobbling long beards, camping at the lake, floats blown up and swimming trunks on, cold beer with steaks on the grill, etc.!!!
You folks shinning about summer need to learn how to enjoy it!


----------



## blood on the ground

Greene728 said:


> Yep!
> An ready for bedding bass, gobbling long beards, camping at the lake, floats blown up and swimming trunks on, cold beer with steaks on the grill, etc.!!!
> You folks shinning about summer need to learn how to enjoy it!



no enjoyment in blazin hot weather and high utility bills... lets not ferget the dang grass needs to be cut ... I hate summer with all my heart!!!


----------



## panfried0419

Steaks on the grill? Heck that's year round for this carnivore.


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said snow maybe kinda


----------



## Patriot44

Saw another flock of sandhill's headed directly north yesterday  They were in 3rd gear too.


----------



## PappyHoel

I heard blizzard 11 days out


----------



## smokey30725

PappyHoel said:


> I heard blizzard 11 days out



Don't be a tease!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Poooot!


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Poooot!



Someone got into the barbecued groundhawg a little early............


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Someone got into the barbecued groundhawg a little early............



It's that hot sauce, man. Goes right through me. 


Also represents our chances at snow, according to some...


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> It's that hot sauce, man. Goes right through me.
> 
> 
> Also represents our chances at snow, according to some...



La La La La.......I can't hear you.......La La La La


----------



## todd03blown

PappyHoel said:


> I heard blizzard 11 days out


----------



## smokey30725

todd03blown said:


>



Bring the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

I'd like to squawk up a old gobbler with patches of snow left on the ground.


----------



## smokey30725

Come on snow! Kids want to build a snowman and have a snowball fight with dad!


----------



## GA DAWG

Aint looking good or DDD would be informing us.


----------



## snarlinbear

This place is about like watchin new cars rust!  Dang yall gonna force me to think bout fishin'.


----------



## blood on the ground

42 and windy here in paulding this morning! I'm sure going to miss the cooler temps when there gone!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Yeah, it was pretty mild on the water last night. The wind didn't pick up until later. 

I hope this mild winter isn't a prelude for a hot summer. I can't stand heat.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, it was pretty mild on the water last night. The wind didn't pick up until later.
> 
> I hope this mild winter isn't a prelude for a hot summer. I can't stand heat.



That's my big concern. A mild winter leading to a very unstable spring, which brings tornadic weather. I'm in the process of finding a contractor to install a safe room in my garage for that purpose.The last one missed us by about a mile. Way too close for comfort.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> That's my big concern. A mild winter leading to a very unstable spring, which brings tornadic weather. I'm in the process of finding a contractor to install a safe room in my garage for that purpose.The last one missed us by about a mile. Way too close for comfort.



I'm hoping for two things. A) Gas to stay cheap so that if this happens I can afford to chase this year. B) Anything that does spawn stays far away from any homes. 

I thought you found a guy after the first fiasco.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I'm hoping for two things. A) Gas to stay cheap so that if this happens I can afford to chase this year. B) Anything that does spawn stays far away from any homes.
> 
> I thought you found a guy after the first fiasco.



Found a few. The cost has just been prohibitive so far. Most can't even buy the materials for what the first guy quoted me for the whole project, which was going to take all the spare $ I could muster as it was. I have talked with one contractor who came in right at $4000 installed. My dad is an engineer and is talking with some of his guys and has the FEMA certified plans and is seeing what price they can come up with. I actually got my refund Saturday and cashed it. Done with the first guy for good now.


----------



## GA DAWG

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I'm hoping for two things. A) Gas to stay cheap so that if this happens I can afford to chase this year. B) Anything that does spawn stays far away from any homes.
> 
> I thought you found a guy after the first fiasco.


Gas went up 17 cent here yesterday.


----------



## DDD

Good grief it's nice outside. Go outside. Fish, play baseball... Something. Act like it's spring. Sure feels like it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> Good grief it's nice outside. Go outside. Fish, play baseball... Something. Act like it's spring. Sure feels like it.


----------



## PappyHoel

Rumor had it snow will be here in 355 days.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Good grief it's nice outside. Go outside. Fish, play baseball... Something. Act like it's spring. Sure feels like it.



I'm trying, but this dadblamed job and a 545 sunset isn't doing me any favors.


----------



## Casey81

DDD said:


> Good grief it's nice outside. Go outside. Fish, play baseball... Something. Act like it's spring. Sure feels like it.



Bail on work and lets get on the water.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Don't know where yall at but been in the 40s all day here and the wind 15-20


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Don't know where yall at but been in the 40s all day here and the wind 15-20



Same here. Cold and blustery.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Same in dalton. Good thing I got my heat working in the ol baja bug! Nice avatar btw smokey GBO!!


----------



## smokey30725

toyota4x4h said:


> Same in dalton. Good thing I got my heat working in the ol baja bug! Nice avatar btw smokey GBO!!



Yes sir! Wonder if DDD sees ANYthing on the horizon for us to have hope in? I feel so cheated this winter.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Yes sir! Wonder if DDD sees ANYthing on the horizon for us to have hope in? I feel so cheated this winter.



Nothing but cold and dry next week.  We will have a ridge in the Pacific (which is what we want) but just minimal blocking in the Atlantic.  (Bad)

 I am holding out hope for the 3rd week of February. (16th - 22)  If it doesn't happen that week... I think we are hosed for this winter.


----------



## smokey30725

Thanks triple D. I know even when the news isn't good, you still shoot straight with us.


----------



## nickel back

Its over...


----------



## nickel back

It's over


----------



## toyota4x4h

50s all week here comin up..its ovah.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm optimistic


----------



## fish hawk

DDD said:


> Nothing but cold and dry next week.  We will have a ridge in the Pacific (which is what we want) but just minimal blocking in the Atlantic.  (Bad)
> 
> I am holding out hope for the 3rd week of February. (16th - 22)  If it doesn't happen that week... I think we are hosed for this winter.



Prayers for a good hosing!!!


----------



## todd03blown

PappyHoel said:


> I'm optimistic



Me too!! I think something is going to happen in February. I bet we get another update from DDD soon.


----------



## TommyGunnz

I almost had to take my jacket off today... what kinda weather is this for winter??


----------



## GA DAWG

I nearly had to turn AC on this evening. Bout to burn up


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

My mustache froze while hunting crows this morning and I was riding my four wheeler in a T-shirt this afternoon.  February in the mountains.


----------



## smokey30725

Joe *******i posted on twitter today that winter in the southeast has been like a scoreless game going into the fourth quarter, but that overtime is coming and will make up for the slow start.


----------



## todd03blown

smokey30725 said:


> Joe *******i posted on twitter today that winter in the southeast has been like a scoreless game going into the fourth quarter, but that overtime is coming and will make up for the slow start.



Bingo!! Come on 6"+ of snow. We can end on a BIG BANG


----------



## snarlinbear

Roll Winter Weather Tide!  Me and Joe are keeping the faith.  Snow on the flowers I'm bettin'.


----------



## GA DAWG

smokey30725 said:


> Joe *******i posted on twitter today that winter in the southeast has been like a scoreless game going into the fourth quarter, but that overtime is coming and will make up for the slow start.


Never heard of him.


----------



## fish hawk

GA DAWG said:


> Never heard of him.



Me neither but I can tell you I could never trust a weatherman with a name like that!!!


----------



## todd03blown

fish hawk said:


> Me neither but I can tell you I could never trust a weatherman with a name like that!!!



Triple D follows him on Twitter


----------



## snarlinbear

In my opinion JB is one of the top METS in the country.


----------



## blood on the ground

snarlinbear said:


> In my opinion JB is one of the top METS in the country.



LOL ... he predicted this winter to be epic and that the south would have record breaking cold and snow.


----------



## smokey30725

blood on the ground said:


> LOL ... he predicted this winter to be epic and that the south would have record breaking cold and snow.



It ain't over yet!!!!


----------



## grunt0331

I'm betting we see one of those mid-March storms that dumps 4-6 inches+ on us.


----------



## Unicoidawg

grunt0331 said:


> I'm betting we see one of those mid-March storms that dumps 4-6 inches+ on us.



Yep..... It'll get warm, the fish will be biting, the turkeys gobbling and the BLAM!!!!! 8-10 inches of snow and freezing our tails off. Don't get me wrong I love me some winter weather, but here in the south it's kinda schizo. The biggest snow I have ever seen was in the middle of March.


----------



## blood on the ground

smokey30725 said:


> It ain't over yet!!!!



His chance for having his prediction come true has long past! Sure we could have some more cold weather and maybe even some snow. But this winter is a wash as far as the record books are concerned.


----------



## Da Possum

It isn't snowing here; I repeat; there is no snow here imby


----------



## GA DAWG

I'll take those bets.


----------



## PappyHoel

Was 65 here in Dawsonville today


----------



## gunnurse

*Remember this ???*

March 1993- 72 degrees Wednesday, blizzard on Friday.


----------



## Da Possum

I just checked outside and it isn't snowing


----------



## fish hawk

grunt0331 said:


> I'm betting we see one of those mid-March storms that dumps 4-6 inches+ on us.



+
That would be fine because it will be here one day and gone the next.


----------



## rydert

looks like the persimmons and the web worms done lied..........


----------



## smokey30725

rydert said:


> looks like the persimmons and the web worms done lied..........



I was able to lure the fat lady away from the microphone with a bag full of Krystal hamburgers and a funnel cake. She is currently locked in the broom closet until I get my money's worth for this winter and all it's hype.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

PappyHoel said:


> Was 65 here in Dawsonville today



I'm in Silver City and the spring peepers were fired up around the pond last night. Took the grandkids for a walk at 53 bridge and we were in shirt sleeves.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Typical schizo February weather here. T-shirt temps Saturday and yesterday, raining today, chance of snow tonight. Supposed to be highs about 30 and lows in the single digits/low teens by the weekend.


----------



## snarlinbear

smokey30725 said:


> I was able to lure the fat lady away from the microphone with a bag full of Krystal hamburgers and a funnel cake. She is currently locked in the broom closet until I get my money's worth for this winter and all it's hype.



That otta keep Fat Mama nappin till we get at least one good one....the arctic express is on the way and it appears to me that the pattern is changing based on the rain in the pacific northwest.  I'd like to know what the GON weatherman says!


----------



## smokey30725

snarlinbear said:


> That otta keep Fat Mama nappin till we get at least one good one....the arctic express is on the way and it appears to me that the pattern is changing based on the rain in the pacific northwest.  I'd like to know what the GON weatherman says!



Someone grab the flares to summon Triple D to the GON Weather-mobile!


----------



## GA DAWG

I seen some of those yeller flowers bloomed out yesterday.


----------



## nickel back

cold and dry


----------



## DDD

EURO just took a page from WWII and bombed Boston again for this Saturday and Sunday. 

I want to take a page from Obama and say, "share the wealth Boston!!!!"


----------



## smokey30725

I'm going to go ahead and start a GoFundMe page to bribe a good snowstorm for the SE out of mother nature. Everyone has a price.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> EURO just took a page from WWII and bombed Boston again for this Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> I want to take a page from Obama and say, "share the wealth Boston!!!!"



Let's leave Obama out of this shall we?


----------



## smokey30725

elfiii said:


> Let's leave Obama out of this shall we?



Why? He's snowed over half the nation for over 6 years now!


----------



## 3ringer

smokey30725 said:


> Why? He's snowed over half the nation for over 6 years now! [/QUOTE
> Yep , there's your snow. I am glad I had just enough sense not to be in the half he snowed over .


----------



## 3ringer

Just heard on WSB that Smyrna was reporting hail. They got some ice this winter .


----------



## smokey30725

Makes me wonder if this spring is going to be full of severe weather?


----------



## Resica

DDD said:


> EURO just took a page from WWII and bombed Boston again for this Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> I want to take a page from Obama and say, "share the wealth Boston!!!!"



Me too.

  25 and freezing rain here.


----------



## smokey30725

Gonna do my snow dance this evening. It's a practice that's never been observed or documented by the outside. It's similar to my rain dance in which I meticulously wash and detail my truck and then wait for the sky to burst forth.


----------



## Resica

smokey30725 said:


> Gonna do my snow dance this evening. It's a practice that's never been observed or documented by the outside. It's similar to my rain dance in which I meticulously wash and detail my truck and then wait for the sky to burst forth.



Gonna film it?


----------



## smokey30725

Resica said:


> Gonna film it?



Negative. To look upon the snow dance is to gaze upon a power so great that one would be forever transformed. Also it looks like I am having a seizure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

smokey30725 said:


> Negative. To look upon the snow dance is to gaze upon a power so great that one would be forever transformed. Also it looks like I am having a seizure.





Kinda like Nekkid Twista . .


----------



## Bitteroot

Winter sux..... That is all....


----------



## panfried0419

This weekend is gonna suck!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

The snowdance has been completed. Triple D, let the good news come forth starting.........................now!


----------



## shakey gizzard

The 18th looks promising!


----------



## snarlinbear

I'm so desperate I may fire up the pressure washer and make my own storm in the coming cold.  Prove to my neighbors that I am touched!


----------



## Paymaster

Might head up to Gatlinburg to see some white stuff.


----------



## doenightmare

shakey gizzard said:


> The 18th looks promising!


 

That's what I'm seeing on Accuweather and Weather Underground. WU says ice pellets and a low of 25.


----------



## Hardwoods

Give me snow or give me spring!!


----------



## Matt.M

shakey gizzard said:


> The 18th looks promising!



Yep, seen the 18th thrown around also.  Let's see 3 or 4 days out.  I've (we've) been burnt way too times this winter.

But I am all in since this is probably our last shot this winter.  Last weekend was awesome with the spring weather.


----------



## 3ringer

They say we could see single digits by Monday. It will be ashame to miss this shot of cold without any precip.


----------



## smokey30725

I'm firing off a Triple D signalling flare in 3.....2.........1..........


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> I'm firing off a Triple D signalling flare in 3.....2.........1..........



There is 0 to be excited about. 

Models are not be trusted AT ALL until inside of 72 hours. PERIOD.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> There is 0 to be excited about.
> 
> Models are not be trusted AT ALL until inside of 72 hours. PERIOD.



Well, that flare burned out quickly.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> There is 0 to be excited about.
> 
> Models are not be trusted AT ALL until inside of 72 hours. PERIOD.



So 144 hrs is too much.  Maybe a heads up at 96?


----------



## PappyHoel

Next tuesday looks interesting but DDD poohed on that forecast.


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> Well, that flare burned out quickly.


 

Maybe if you do your snow dance again....


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Well, that flare burned out quickly.



Well, you're supposed to shoot it up, not AT the man.


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda like Nekkid Twista . .



Mercy!


----------



## chocolate dog

PappyHoel said:


> Next tuesday looks interesting but DDD poohed on that forecast.



This?


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> So 144 hrs is too much.  Maybe a heads up at 96?



It is at 168 hours not at 144. The one good thing I will say is that the euro and both the GFS have the storm. It is a widespread Southeast snowstorm.


----------



## smokey30725

Snowdance Part Deux shall be commencing soon.............


----------



## DDD

I just changed the avatar to hopefully change the juju hex of winter. Time to bring this thing home.


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> I just changed the avatar to hopefully change the juju hex of winter. Time to bring this thing home.


 

Small buck mounts bring snow?  

Just kiddin' - some real nice ones. Let's hope it works.


----------



## DDD

The set up for the 2/17 "possible" event is as loose as the other "set ups" we have seen at the 5-7 day window.  Wake me up on Saturday and tell me the GFS and EURO are showing a SE snow storm and then I think we have a fish on the line.


----------



## DDD

doenightmare said:


> Small buck mounts bring snow?
> 
> Just kiddin' - some real nice ones. Let's hope it works.



The one in the middle I killed when I was 18.  Biggest one I had ever seen in the woods... much less killed.

One on the right is a 9 that has really good mass and almost touches in the front. The antlers actually cross.  

The one on the left is a freak.  Hard to see in the pic but he has about a 6" drop tine (eye guard) on the right side (our left).  

The greater thing about them is the stories that go with them.  GREAT deer stories with even greater people that helped out!


----------



## Dutch

I hate winter...if I wanted all this cold I would live up in yankee land.


----------



## DDD

One thing is for sure the cold will come Saturday night into Sunday and it will be brutal.


----------



## GA DAWG

Brutal as in how brutal?


----------



## PappyHoel

smokey30725 said:


> Snowdance Part Deux shall be commencing soon.............



I like what you've done so far, keep it up.  This time dance faster.


----------



## PappyHoel

ga dawg said:


> brutal as in how brutal?



18-20


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda like Nekkid Twista . .




yep. winter is screwed now.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> The one in the middle I killed when I was 18.  Biggest one I had ever seen in the woods... much less killed.
> 
> One on the right is a 9 that has really good mass and almost touches in the front. The antlers actually cross.
> 
> The one on the left is a freak.  Hard to see in the pic but he has about a 6" drop tine (eye guard) on the right side (our left).
> 
> The greater thing about them is the stories that go with them.  GREAT deer stories with even greater people that helped out!


Nice bucks DDD!


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> 18-20


That aint cold.


----------



## tr21

heck I had 15 here last Friday. 18-20 aint bad


----------



## natureman

Will be out shooting video of ice formations during the cold snap coming up.


----------



## TBean95

*Winter Break for the kiddos!*

The kiddos down here are on Winter Break next week.  How far north do you think I will need to ride to see some real snow like 4-6 inches?  What days do you think we should travel.  This Mamas winter desperation has set in.  I told the kids we would just get in the car and drive north but I don't want to end up in Boston.  I am really still hoping for one good shot of winter and some snow!

The other option is to head south and enjoy a week at the beach....so torn!


----------



## Resica

TBean95 said:


> The kiddos down here are on Winter Break next week.  How far north do you think I will need to ride to see some real snow like 4-6 inches?  What days do you think we should travel.  This Mamas winter desperation has set in.  I told the kids we would just get in the car and drive north but I don't want to end up in Boston.  I am really still hoping for one good shot of winter and some snow!
> 
> The other option is to head south and enjoy a week at the beach....so torn!


I think south central Pa. has a good bit of snow on the ground, but the Appalachians south of there probably have more. Maybe NCHillbilly can help.


----------



## DDD

PappyHoel said:


> 18-20



Negative. 

14-18 in metro with wind chill near 0.


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> Negative.
> 
> 14-18 in metro with wind chill near 0.



Doh!  That's cold.  Wouldn't that set the stage for frozen precipitation to stick ?


----------



## smokey30725

PappyHoel said:


> I like what you've done so far, keep it up.  This time dance faster.



it's done did


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> it's done did



Team player.  

3D - I would think the issue would be moisture. Seems it will be pleny cold.


----------



## smokey30725

doenightmare said:


> Team player.
> 
> 3D - I would think the issue would be moisture. Seems it will be pleny cold.



You know, i can't help but think participation by those young ladies in your avatar would certainly aid winter in coming back. yeah, winter, that's it.


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> You know, i can't help but think participation by those young ladies in your avatar would certainly aid winter in coming back..



I'll get em' on it. They love the DnM.......

I gots a good feeling about this one. We's do! Need a 3D confirmation though.


----------



## DDD

PappyHoel said:


> Doh!  That's cold.  Wouldn't that set the stage for frozen precipitation to stick ?



I lied. 

Wind chill -5. 

Dang son!


----------



## smokey30725

I gots my dancin shoes on baby!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

That's chilly .... Thanks Mark!


----------



## DDD

6z GFS is a snow bomb for MBY and much of top half of GA. This will change 9 ways to Sunday but it keeps hope alive. 

Also, the Canadian was a crippling ice storm.  

Last, still 7-8 days out. Don't cash in yet.


----------



## Matthew6

DDD said:


> 6z GFS is a snow bomb for MBY and much of top half of GA. This will change 9 ways to Sunday but it keeps hope alive.
> 
> Also, the Canadian was a crippling ice storm.
> 
> Last, still 7-8 days out. Don't cash in yet.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Not a peep out of the local mets!  I'll go ALL IN


----------



## 3ringer

Keren Minton said 51 and rain on Tuesday.


----------



## fish hawk

I hope yall are happy....Yall done chased spring off.......Enjoy your cold and rain.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Snow good...crippling ice storm bad


----------



## malak05

The Canadian by Crippling Ice Storm... it meant a inch of ice for Atlanta that if true would be devastating only time will tell


----------



## DDD

3ringer said:


> Keren Minton said 51 and rain on Tuesday.



I stopped reading at Karen Minton said.


----------



## DeltaHalo

DDD said:


> I stopped reading at Karen Minton said.



^^^This......


----------



## DDD

However, I realize that I have not been clear.  Rain for Monday/Tuesday.  This snow or ice event is modeled for Thursday.  

Again.... 7 days out...


----------



## Paint Brush

Good Golly Miss Molley. Yall looked at the map this morning for next Thursday. Put wood on the porch and lean the shovel up at the door. I know its wishful thinking , but we have to put positive vibes out if we are going to save this winter.


----------



## malak05

I'm holding out till Saturday morning before going nuts... if it's still showing that map by Saturday it's going to get very loud in this forum


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dutch said:


> I hate winter...if I wanted all this cold I would live up in yankee land.



  Bring on spring, fishing, tshirts, and not having to pay a fortune to heat the house, and crank the truck 15 minutes early every morning to melt the ice off! 



Resica said:


> I think south central Pa. has a good bit of snow on the ground, but the Appalachians south of there probably have more. Maybe NCHillbilly can help.


Negatory. The tops of the mountains have a bit, but all we've gotten lately are these little 1/2"-1" snows about two-three days a week. It snowed the ground white here yesterday morning, but it was gone by noon. Chance of more tomorrow.

Weekend forecast here looks brutal. About 0 Saturday night with 35-40mph wind gusts, high of 20 Sunday.  

I'm ready for spring.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> 6z GFS is a snow bomb for MBY and much of top half of GA. This will change 9 ways to Sunday but it keeps hope alive.
> 
> Also, the Canadian was a crippling ice storm.
> 
> Last, still 7-8 days out. Don't cash in yet.



Triple D, I just put a new set of laces on my dancing shoes so let me know what Mother Nature requires to give us a snow bomb. I'll be happy to jitterbug, waltz, or heck, I'll even Riverdance if that's what it takes! I'm in it to win it!


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> I stopped reading at Karen Minton said.



You should copy and paste this every time someone posts

My [local met] says . . . 

My [weather app of choice] shows. . . 

My uninformed intuition states . . .


----------



## todd03blown

Paint Brush said:


> Good Golly Miss Molley. Yall looked at the map this morning for next Thursday. Put wood on the porch and lean the shovel up at the door. I know its wishful thinking , but we have to put positive vibes out if we are going to save this winter.


A few of the other Mets that I follow on Facebook are also talking about multiple chances for a southern snow event.

Things are getting stirred up, that's for sure!  I hope this trend continues. I am hopeful this Winter will go out with a bang


----------



## tr21

NCHillbilly said:


> Bring on spring, fishing, tshirts, and not having to pay a fortune to heat the house, and crank the truck 15 minutes early every morning to melt the ice off!
> 
> 
> bring it on sweat, skeeters, snakes, storms and the higher cost to cool the house !   standin outside in your birthday suit and still burning up


----------



## smokey30725

tr21 said:


> NCHillbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on spring, fishing, tshirts, and not having to pay a fortune to heat the house, and crank the truck 15 minutes early every morning to melt the ice off!
> 
> 
> bring it on sweat, skeeters, snakes, storms and the higher cost to cool the house !   standin outside in your birthday suit and still burning up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Give me a snowstorm any day over a tornado. Watched one destroy the neighborhood just down the road from us a few years ago. I hate severe weather in the spring and summer.
Click to expand...


----------



## PappyHoel

Who here agrees that smokey needs to keep dancing?


----------



## CamoDawg85

I ^^^^


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the ice an the power outages!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

This^^^^=no lol
I'll take a last minute snow storm but hope it warms up quick! ️️Fishing season is starting!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

tr21 said:


> NCHillbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on spring, fishing, tshirts, and not having to pay a fortune to heat the house, and crank the truck 15 minutes early every morning to melt the ice off!
> 
> 
> bring it on sweat, skeeters, snakes, storms and the higher cost to cool the house !   standin outside in your birthday suit and still burning up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokey30725 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tr21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Give me a snowstorm any day over a tornado. Watched one destroy the neighborhood just down the road from us a few years ago. I hate severe weather in the spring and summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the good flip side to having to put up with all the snow here in the winter. Tornadoes are almost nonexistent here in the high mountains, It hardly ever gets into the 90s, it usually drops into the low 60s at night, even in the middle of the summer. I've lived here 47 years with no AC and don't want or need any. We do get some nasty, nasty, nasty severe thunderstorms, though. I'll still take heat over crippling cold, frozen pipes, and driving 80 miles to work and back over slick icy roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## toyota4x4h

smokey30725 said:


> That's the good flip side to having to put up with all the snow here in the winter. Tornadoes are almost nonexistent here in the high mountains, It hardly ever gets into the 90s, it usually drops into the low 60s at night, even in the middle of the summer. I've lived here 47 years with no AC and don't want or need any. We do get some nasty, nasty, nasty severe thunderstorms, though. I'll still take heat over crippling cold, frozen pipes, and driving 80 miles to work and back over slick icy roads.



We had a vw campout last summer first weekend of August at Indian Creek Campground in Cherokee NC. One night it got down below 50...in AUGUST! Good thing I packed plenty of cover in my vw bus!


----------



## MaxG

NCHillbilly, where in NC do you live? The ambiguity of "Smoky Mountains" has gone on for too long.


----------



## PappyHoel

Spoke to my vendor in Boston.  They have 90 inches so far and her roof is caving in.  She says the roofers have so much work they can't fix it or they can't make it there.  They are due for more Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> Negatory. The tops of the mountains have a bit, but all we've gotten lately are these little 1/2"-1" snows about two-three days a week. It snowed the ground white here yesterday morning, but it was gone by noon. Chance of more tomorrow.
> 
> Weekend forecast here looks brutal. About 0 Saturday night with 35-40mph wind gusts, high of 20 Sunday.
> 
> I'm ready for spring.




Yeah, supposed to be around zero here Saturday or Sunday night. I'm ready for some snow, been rooked here, New England got it all. Only have something like 24" and most of that was in Novemeber and early December.


----------



## PappyHoel

When is the new GFS run  something is shaping up for next Tuesday.


----------



## Lukikus2

Any body noticed the position of the big dipper? 

Not that it matters.


----------



## GA DAWG

Gonna snow ever day next week I think.


----------



## adavis

Wxsouth had a pretty good explanation of what if's for next week on his Facebook post. Lots depend on the track of the low according to him. But... He did say we still a ways out.


----------



## todd03blown

PappyHoel said:


> When is the new GFS run  something is shaping up for next Tuesday.



Yep..Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## DDD

Major winter storm 5 days out. Euro, GFS, Canadian and ukmet all on board. I hardly can believe it. Snow plus lots of ice will post pics soon


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> Major winter storm 5 days out. Euro, GFS, Canadian and ukmet all on board. I hardly can believe it. Snow plus lots of ice will post pics soon



bring it!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I'll be watching


----------



## Paymaster




----------



## glue bunny

please, please, pleeease come as south as monticello!!!!


----------



## nickel back

why so happy? did y'all not read the part of ....LOTS OF ICE


----------



## dsceviour

Is this for real? We've been burned so many times this year. However I do see the gfs is still holding true as of this morning and the weather underground is calling for a high of 37 and low of 20 with rain and snow for Atlanta, still need to come down a few degrees now until than. 70% chance of precipitation for Wednesday too, looking good but still 6 days out! I like the odds though


----------



## panfried0419

3 different sites have nothing but 40+ degrees and sun in Gainesville


----------



## dsceviour

Keep on prayin' and keep on believin'. This is the best model and chance we have had so far this winter and things are looking up, fingers crossed. If models still in agreement on Sunday than its time to start preparing and geytting excited!


----------



## DDD

I am about to post up 2 or 3 pic heavy post so if everyone could hold off posting until I get it all up.


----------



## BrotherBadger

Wind Chills are hitting -20 as i type. Major blast of Artic air has swooped in and will engulf my area for the next few days. Lows around -10 with WC around -30. Luckily for me, today's my last day this week, so i don't have to work in it. 

Still, i was planning on going to the range on Friday(Got a major case of Cabin Fever going). Guess I'll have to bundle up.


----------



## DDD

GFS, UKMET, Canadian (CMC) and EURO all have some form of an ICE / SNOW storm showing for Monday night through Wednesday.

In very simple terms its a mess of a storm IF it turns out how it looks.

GFS brings the moisture in on Monday night.  Cold is not a problem as temps at the surface are below freezing.  Moisture falls into the cold dry air.  The cold air layer is so deep it stretches back over Alabama and Mississippi at the onset.  Not to mention Tennessee.  You can see on the panels that the cold air begins to erode.  But not so fast my friends.  The dewpoint will be extremely low with surface temps around 31-32 when the precip starts falling.  As the moisture falls it will cool the air through evaporational cooling and move the temp down to about 26-28.  

The moisture will start out as all snow as modeled.  As eventually the warm over running moisture brings the temps up, it will change over to all ICE.  As modeled on the GFS and the CMC models, it's a crippling ice storm.  I highlighted the graph from the CMC.

Eventually the temp will come above freezing sometime Wednesday night and turn over to all rain.  However, if you have lived in the CAD prone areas (I marked this on the last picture with a red arrow) for any time at all you know it does not matter what the models say, they do not handle the cold air trapped at the surface well at all.  It is not beyond my weather eye to say that the ice situation could linger longer than modeled in the typical CAD prone areas.  Athens - Lawrenceville - Gainesville... all points NE.

After the front pushes through there is light bonus snow on the backside of the system for south GA.  As seen on the panels for Thursday morning.

IF and that is a big IF 5 days out, this materializes into the mess that it looks to be, this could cause power outages if the ice comes in as modeled.  

Still a long way to go and lots of weather models to follow.  It could get worse or it could get warm and be all rain.  But we have to pay attention now.

Side note - I will try and update when I can but the family and I have a date with Mickey in Orlando until Monday.  So.... I am going to try and convince the Mexican to make a cameo appearance in my absence starting on Sunday if this thing is for real.

I am making a second post of pics so please hold off just a little longer commenting... So everyone can see all the pics in one shot.


----------



## DDD

2 later shots of the cold pulling out and then snow for S. GA.

Also the Canadian models and yes that is a freezing rain model from the CMC just gives you an idea of what could occur.

None of these are forecast.  Just weather models to hopefully make sure you are prepared for the worst and hope for the best.

We do not want ICE of that proportion.  It would be bad.


----------



## dsceviour

Looks more like rain and freezing rain right now, not seeing much snow for the metro Atlanta area


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> Looks more like rain and freezing rain right now, not seeing much snow for the metro Atlanta area



I would not say that personally.  I think 1-2" on the front side of the storm is not out of the question at all.  The cold air is deep as I said all the way back west.  It will take some time for that to erode.  If the moisture comes in 3 hours sooner than modeled you can add 1" of snow for every 3 hours sooner it comes in.  On the other hand, if the moisture is slower to come in, it will be mostly ice turning over to rain but not until after the damage will be done.

This one bares watching because it is a mess.  As modeled its not a snow storm it's a mess storm.


----------



## PappyHoel

It just got interesting.


----------



## dsceviour

I think this could be the one we've been waiting for all winter! I feel strongly that the models will hold and only get stronger and temps will drop more. I think we are in for a doozy!


----------



## todd03blown

Thanks as always, DDD! Enjoy your trip with Mickey!!


----------



## DDD

PappyHoel said:


> It just got interesting.



Yes sir it did.  VERY.


----------



## Sargent

Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## nickel back

I hope its a rain or snow event for the Macon area, if it gets this far down,just don't care for the ice stuff.


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> I hope its a rain or snow event for the Macon area, if it gets this far down,just don't care for the ice stuff.



hope you get snow. go dogs


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> hope you get snow. go dogs



would be nice Matthew but I'm not counting on it

and its GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD, Disney has wifi.  A daily check in and quick update will suffice while you pay homage to the mouse.

Fellow GON'er Palmetto is down there with his family till Sunday.  He'll let you borrow a laptop if needed!


----------



## NCHillbilly

The S-word is in our local forecast 5 of the next seven days now. And single-digit temps with howling winds. Yay.


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> DDD, Disney has wifi.  A daily check in and quick update will suffice while you pay homage to the mouse.
> 
> Fellow GON'er Palmetto is down there with his family till Sunday.  He'll let you borrow a laptop if needed!



Have laptop and phone on the ready.  

But the Mrs.'s has laid the law down.  We are on VACATION.  That means no work and not addictions.  LOL.

I will check in though for sure.


----------



## Milkman

DDD said:


> Have laptop and phone on the ready.
> 
> But the Mrs.'s has laid the law down.  We are on VACATION.  That means no work and not addictions.  LOL.
> 
> I will check in though for sure.




Go and have a good time with family. Dont worry about this place. As much as we like and look forward to your updates whatever happens will happen anyway without the updates. 

Go forth and enjoy as you have been commanded by your wife.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> Have laptop and phone on the ready.
> 
> But the Mrs.'s has laid the law down.  We are on VACATION.  That means no work and not addictions.  LOL.
> 
> I will check in though for sure.



We don't need a synoptic discussion, just a two or three sentence update will suffice!  

Enjoy the time down there.  Excellent planning to head down in the coldest temps orlando will see all year!


----------



## Paint Brush

DDD said:


> Have laptop and phone on the ready.
> 
> But the Mrs.'s has laid the law down.  We are on VACATION.  That means no work and not addictions.  LOL.
> 
> I will check in though for sure.



 DDD have fun with the family. Just get back before the circus comes to town.


----------



## smokey30725

If this comes to pass: MIND = BLOWN!


----------



## smokey30725

I told ya'll that my dancing would pay off!


----------



## Matthew6

smokey30725 said:


> I told ya'll that my dancing would pay off!



thanks


----------



## nickel back

smokey30725 said:


> I told ya'll that my dancing would pay off!



the snow is not here yet

shut up and dance


----------



## PappyHoel

Shewwwweeee looks like its hanging in there.  

I found this and thought it might be helpful for those who don't know when the models run.

All the times are EST and approximate.

GFS 
*00z = 11:30 PM
*12z = 12:30 AM
GEFS (GFS Ensembles)
*00z = 12:45 PM
*12z = 12:45 AM
NAM
*00z = 9:30 PM
*12z = 9:30 AM
UKMET 
*00z = 2:00 AM
*12z = 2:00 PM
Canadian GGEM (sooner if you go directly to their sight) 
*00z = 2:00 AM 
*12z = 2:00 PM
Canadian GGEM Ensembles 
*00z = 4:45 AM
*12z = 4:45 PM
ECMWF (sooner if you go directly to their sight) 
*00z = 3:20 AM 
*12z = 3:20 PM
NOGAPS 
*00z = 2:00 AM
*12z = 2:00 PM
DGEX 
*00z = 5:15 AM
*12z = 5:15 PM
JMA 
*00z = Between 1:00 & 3:00 AM
*12z = Between 1:00 & 3:00 PM


----------



## smokey30725

nickel back said:


> the snow is not here yet
> 
> shut up and dance



Don't worry. It's like dance fever over here in Flintstone right now. I even have my 3 beagles joining in. I'm in it for the duration.


----------



## panfried0419

Welp...Gainesville/Cleveland forecast switched to snow for next week!


----------



## Matthew6

smokey30725 said:


> Don't worry. It's like dance fever over here in Flintstone right now. I even have my 3 beagles joining in. I'm in it for the duration.



dancing beagles = snow.


----------



## smokey30725

Matthew6 said:


> dancing beagles = snow.



It's just how nature works.


----------



## 3ringer

So what happened to the Fat Lady ?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

3ringer said:


> So what happened to the Fat Lady ?



She got some of that strep that's been going around.


----------



## Paymaster

We were going to go in search of snow this weekend but may just hang around here a see what happens next week.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I'll believe it when it stays on the forecast at T-24hrs. I've heard these songs before.


----------



## orrb

I am south west Paulding County.  I want to see snow all the way down to I-20..   Not looking to good for us.   keeping fingers crossed for the snow to be here.  

I have really given up on it doing anything here this year.  When it gets closer  like 2 days away, I might start prepping for it then.   The way it has been doing all year has me Skeptical.


----------



## todd03blown

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> She got some of that strep that's been going around.


----------



## malak05

orrb said:


> I am south west Paulding County.  I want to see snow all the way down to I-20..   Not looking to good for us.   keeping fingers crossed for the snow to be here.
> 
> I have really given up on it doing anything here this year.  When it gets closer  like 2 days away, I might start prepping for it then.   The way it has been doing all year has me Skeptical.


 The models appear to be trending south and for the most part all of them show some type of frozen stuff all the way down thru I-20. It may vary on type and amount but you would see some messy stuff if they verify... of course no one likes freezing rain


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

^^^Please keep the ice out of my back yard in Thomson..Thanks


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm not liking what the NAM says.  One of y'all that knows how to read them tell me I'm wrong.  It looks like the precipitation moved north.  Tell me I'm wrong


----------



## nickel back

malak05 said:


> The models appear to be trending south and for the most part all of them show some type of frozen stuff all the way down thru I-20. It may vary on type and amount but you would see some messy stuff if they verify... of course no one likes freezing rain



south is a good thing for Ga, I think


----------



## jcountry

Come on up and visit Philly.

You will get to enjoy ice about twice a week.

(I like snow-but ice is the devil!)


----------



## smokey30725

3ringer said:


> So what happened to the Fat Lady ?



Last I heard, she was locked in a broom closet off stage and being pacified with fried chicken and twinkies every two hours.


----------



## todd03blown

PappyHoel said:


> I'm not liking what the NAM says.  One of y'all that knows how to read them tell me I'm wrong.  It looks like the precipitation moved north.  Tell me I'm wrong



On other weather boards, everyone has stated the trend has been to the south. This was as of 11:15am.  They are also mentioning backside snow...


----------



## StriperrHunterr

todd03blown said:


> On other weather boards, everyone has stated the trend has been to the south. This was as of 11:15am.  They are also mentioning backside snow...



I don't like snow on my backside. It's cold.


----------



## todd03blown

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I don't like snow on my backside. It's cold.



I agree


----------



## dsceviour

So explain to me what backside snow means and what it is looking like is going to happen as of now? Sorry I don't know all the weather terms but I love the snow so much and wanna see it. I'm gwinnety county. Thanks! Praying hard.


----------



## dsceviour

AccuWeather is calling for a high of 63 with rain next wednesday...


----------



## DDD

12z GFS is a whale of an ice storm here.  Precip comes in faster (As I mentioned in the big post was a possibility).

I would say start thinking about light and firewood now, because if even 1/2 of what ice is modeled would verify... have mercy on me what a mess we would see.

(I made a rhyme)


----------



## StriperrHunterr

dsceviour said:


> So explain to me what backside snow means and what it is looking like is going to happen as of now? Sorry I don't know all the weather terms but I love the snow so much and wanna see it. I'm gwinnety county. Thanks! Praying hard.



Snow that occurs on the backside of the front as it passes as the temp drops while precip is still in the area, as far as I understand it. 



dsceviour said:


> AccuWeather is calling for a high of 63 with rain next wednesday...



wunderground is showing snow on Wednesday, but after dark in Buford. But that's nothing new this year, either.


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> AccuWeather is calling for a high of 63 with rain next wednesday...



And if you have ever read this thread in the last 6 years you would know your issue is with your source.  Stick with DDD and quit looking at that mess.


----------



## dsceviour

So is it looking good as of right now or more like rain and freezing rain? This is our best chance I think and I hope it comes out as snow


----------



## dsceviour

Haha okay I'll stick with DDD and pray for the best


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> So is it looking good as of right now or more like rain and freezing rain? This is our best chance I think and I hope it comes out as snow



NO!  It is freezing rain and it is BIG.   This is not a forecast just what is the latest modeling.


----------



## Trigabby

It just might have gotten more interesting....er....


----------



## dsceviour

So no snow but freezing rain?


----------



## DDD

Trigabby said:


> It just might have gotten more interesting....er....



I feel sorry for the TV mets if this keeps coming in run after run.  At some point they will have to call it and when they do... Publix, Wal-Mart, Kroger, Home Depot stock all will go through the roof.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

How far south DDD?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Weather channel is calling for Snow in the ATL area on Wed


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> 12z GFS is a whale of an ice storm here.  Precip comes in faster (As I mentioned in the big post was a possibility).
> 
> I would say start thinking about light and firewood now, because if even 1/2 of what ice is modeled would verify... have mercy on me what a mess we would see.
> 
> (I made a rhyme)



well, y'all keep that ice up there,I will be happy  with a cold rain


----------



## DDD

This from James Spann out of Alabama.

If it comes in faster, it will lay down more snow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## Trigabby

DDD said:


> I feel sorry for the TV mets if this keeps coming in run after run.  At some point they will have to call it and when they do... Publix, Wal-Mart, Kroger, Home Depot stock all will go through the roof.



Yep... And I'm about to head to Wally world to shop for camping this weekend.. I may just get more stuff and head to NW Ga on sunday for a few more days of camping..


----------



## nickel back

dsceviour said:


> AccuWeather is calling for a high of 63 with rain next wednesday...



AccuWeather is like Obama......very miss leading


----------



## dsceviour

Haha sure seems like it


----------



## todd03blown

nickel back said:


> AccuWeather is like Obama......very miss leading


----------



## GA DAWG

I thank they just called off schools here


----------



## blood on the ground

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I know ... All your dreams just came true didn't they? You are such a tuff lady MRS 22


----------



## RinggoldGa

I'm thinking if they name this storm that DDD's moniker of MESS is quite apt.


----------



## nickel back

I know it's hard to say DDD but how far south do you think the ice will end up if the models keep showing a south trend?


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

DDD, please clarify as to when this event may happen.


----------



## toyota4x4h

uesday people tuesday and into wednesday!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

It's been pouring snow here for a couple hours now. Y'all come on up and get some and take it back.


----------



## dsceviour

Looking like it needs to move a little more south for some good snow accumulations for Atlanta


----------



## Jeff C.

WC is starting to mention the south.


----------



## Matt.M

From the modeling it seems it has been moving south.  Keep going south, but not too far south.


----------



## DDD

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> DDD, please clarify as to when this event may happen.



Monday afternoon / evening depending on your location west to east. 

EURO is a light snow 1-2", it's sketchy on ice or cold rain Tuesday afternoon with definite ice in South Carolina and NC. 

It's farther south with the cold which keeps moisture suppressed. 

Guys, confidence growing for some type of winter event Monday evening through Wednesday morning.


----------



## smokey30725

I pledge to snow dance every hour on the hour. The beagles are ready to go as well.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Monday afternoon / evening depending on your location west to east.
> 
> EURO is a light snow 1-2", it's sketchy on ice or cold rain Tuesday afternoon with definite ice in South Carolina and NC.
> 
> It's farther south with the cold which keeps moisture suppressed.
> 
> Guys, confidence growing for some type of winter event Monday evening through Wednesday morning.



Maybe I missed it, but I've been reading and don't think I have, but is that a sustained event for that timeline, Monday through Wednesday, or the one short lived event could occur any time between that depending on speed?


----------



## DDD

Guys do me a huge favor and don't crowd the thread with "my weather channel forecast says 60 and rain Tuesday."  If you've been here any time at all you know those things are junk. 

Stay tuned here or hit James Spann or Mathew East weather blogs and videos. Or follow any of us on Twitter.


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I've been reading and don't think I have, but is that a sustained event for that timeline, Monday through Wednesday, or the one short lived event could occur any time between that depending on speed?



Great Question!!!!

It is a sustained event. 

Personally I believe most people north of I-20, as modeled, will see snow, snow over to sleet, to ice back to snow.  Maybe ice to rain then back to snow. More model runs needed to have confidence.


----------



## PappyHoel

smokey30725 said:


> I pledge to snow dance every hour on the hour. The beagles are ready to go as well.



Ive been really impressed with your dance so far. Does if involve twerking?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Great Question!!!!
> 
> It is a sustained event.
> 
> Personally I believe most people north of I-20, as modeled, will see snow, snow over to sleet, to ice back to snow.  Maybe ice to rain then back to snow. More model runs needed to have confidence.



Thanks. I know some of the other guys are calling for a prolonged rain event with interspersed snow only on Wednesday, but your post made it sound like it could be all 3 days. And now I know to get ready this weekend rather than thinking I have until Monday or Tuesday. Not that I'd wait that long, it just took getting prepared from a "should" to a "must" for this weekend.


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Thanks. I know some of the other guys are calling for a prolonged rain event with interspersed snow only on Wednesday, but your post made it sound like it could be all 3 days. And now I know to get ready this weekend rather than thinking I have until Monday or Tuesday. Not that I'd wait that long, it just took getting prepared from a "should" to a "must" for this weekend.



It should start Monday evening and go to Wednesday morning.


----------



## malak05

It is crazy this is the most prolonged and similar model runs we've had all winter. 

Could it be true?!?!


----------



## Patriot44

I remember the weekend(maybe two) before the big snow in 2011 it was near 70.  Remember posting a pic on FB of the kids in the culdesac on their bikes in shorts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Something is blowing in. That's for sure. It sounds like a hurricane out there.


----------



## lbzdually

Patriot44 said:


> I remember the weekend(maybe two) before the big snow in 2011 it was near 70.  Remember posting a pic on FB of the kids in the culdesac on their bikes in shorts.



I was on a school trip to DC and they made us come back early.  When we got home it was 60 and raining and we thought everyone was crazy.  Went to sleep at 9 that night and woke up at 10 the next morning and everyone was sitting in living room with no power.  I was like what are y'all doing, and they said it snowed 18 inches.  Yeah, right!! Opened back door and was like woahhh!!!!!.  I've got DVD's off of VHS I found a few years back of me and my neighbor doing belly flops into the snow off 8 ft tall deck.


----------



## smokey30725

So glad I filled up the propane tank a few months ago and got the generator all tuned up. Sounds like I may need it.


----------



## RinggoldGa

We are over 20 pages.  Shouldn't this be locked and a new one started.  Just sayin'.


----------



## todd03blown

RinggoldGa said:


> We are over 20 pages.  Shouldn't this be locked and a new one started.  Just sayin'.


I believe they create new ones at 1000 posts.


----------



## PappyHoel

RinggoldGa said:


> We are over 20 pages.  Shouldn't this be locked and a new one started.  Just sayin'.



We still have 500 posts to speculate and prognosticate on winter precipitation.


----------



## smokey30725

PappyHoel said:


> We still have 500 posts to speculate and prognosticate on winter precipitation.



We can knock that out by midnight, easy.


----------



## GA DAWG

Im starting the no snow dance to offset the snow dance. We dont need any snow.


----------



## RinggoldGa

todd03blown said:


> I believe they create new ones at 1000 posts.



My bad.  Thought it was 500.


----------



## smokey30725

GA DAWG said:


> Im starting the no snow dance to offset the snow dance. We dont need any snow.



I have dispatched a team of beagles to take you down.


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> We are over 20 pages.  Shouldn't this be locked and a new one started.  Just sayin'.



When 2011 blew up they allowed these post to go to around 1000 post.  But if this keeps trending we will go through 2 threads by Wednesday. 

Yall strap in. We are about to go for a ride.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> When 2011 blew up they allowed these post to go to around 1000 post.  But if this keeps trending we will go through 2 threads by Wednesday.
> 
> Yall strap in. We are about to go for a ride.


----------



## Matthew6

GA DAWG said:


> Im starting the no snow dance to offset the snow dance. We dont need any snow.



no mojo is powerful enough to offset smokey and the dancing beagles. get ready for snow.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> When 2011 blew up they allowed these post to go to around 1000 post.  But if this keeps trending we will go through 2 threads by Wednesday.
> 
> Yall strap in. We are about to go for a ride.



Music to our ears!! Like the old saying goes...."good things come to those who wait"


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Im starting the no snow dance to offset the snow dance. We dont need any snow.



and to think I was going to offer you a coon hunt in the snow on the lease


----------



## Paint Brush

Its getting good the models are on our side. Let's hope it stays there.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Matthew6 said:


> no mojo is powerful enough to offset smokey and the dancing beagles. get ready for snow.



I've got a couple dancing mutts. Not as powerful as a pure beagle, but should offset the offset.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

The "verbotens" are scurrying for cover. Wednesday snow of .01" just turned into 1-3" on Monday here in Buford, according to the unnameable sources.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Major kudos to one of our long time mets in Chattanooga, Paul Barys of Channel 3.  He's going ahead and forecasting on this event now instead of waiting 36-48 hours ahead of time as they usually do.  

I think he's doing so as a large number of people are following folks like DDD and demanding their local mets be a little more liberal with their early forecasting and not waiting till it's a sure thing to bring it up.

Honestly, this read at the link almost sounds like DDD typed it.  Says exactly what he's said about this set up today. He gives us his gut feeling about next week and says the forecast will likely change day to day.  

http://www.wrcbtv.com/story/28090185/here-comes-the-snow-for-early-next-week


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> Major kudos to one of our long time mets in Chattanooga, Paul Barys of Channel 3.  He's going ahead and forecasting on this event now instead of waiting 36-48 hours ahead of time as they usually do.
> 
> I think he's doing so as a large number of people are following folks like DDD and demanding their local mets be a little more liberal with their early forecasting and not waiting till it's a sure thing to bring it up.
> 
> Honestly, this read at the link almost sounds like DDD typed it.  Says exactly what he's said about this set up today. He gives us his gut feeling about next week and says the forecast will likely change day to day.
> 
> http://www.wrcbtv.com/story/28090185/here-comes-the-snow-for-early-next-week



He's hired. LOL

Great post from a tv met!  They are not all cut like that. I really hope David Chandley at Fox 5 now is as bold as I think he is. I would expect a good discussion from him on this upcoming system.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Really hope this one can come together and deliver the goods.  Been a terrible winter so far, but this storm can change that in a flash


----------



## doenightmare

If this storm does happen we should call it Smokey's Dance.


----------



## tr21

GA DAWG said:


> Im starting the no snow dance to offset the snow dance. We dont need any snow.



quick somebody head em off at the pass !!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the snow and ice baby!!! I got me a stock pile of skrimp flavored noodles and half gallon of George Dickle.....I'm ready!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

doenightmare said:


> If this storm does happen we should call it Smokey's Dance.


----------



## smokey30725

Time to head to the truck for the hour long commute home, where I will rejoin the dancing beagles and we will perform yet another snowdance for my fellow winter weather lovers here on GON.


----------



## Msteele

I'll be heading to Gatlinburg for 3 days next week.  3 to 6 inches up there is expected. ?


----------



## DDD

All praise the 18z GFS. &#55357;&#56908;&#55357;&#56908;&#55357;&#56908;&#55357;&#56908; Dream run. Low pressure in the gulf, deep cold across Macon northward. It's gonna be a good run on the GFS.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

19 members and 24 guests  . . .


----------



## DDD

Hooked On Quack said:


> 19 members and 24 guests  . . .



Highest I saw today was 75 total.


----------



## PappyHoel

I think I found smokey and his dogs doing the snow dance on YouTube.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the snow and ice baby!!! I got me a stock pile of skrimp flavored noodles and half gallon of George Dickle.....I'm ready!!!!



I'll come join you.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Heck me too Migmack!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I live right in I20 line.. Watched the birds today not much action. Think we will be safe.


----------



## DDD

Doing this from my phone so bare with me. You can see the moisture breaking out Monday afternoon.


----------



## Paymaster

Msteele said:


> I'll be heading to Gatlinburg for 3 days next week.  3 to 6 inches up there is expected. ?



I was headed up too, but decided to probably stay put and see what happens here,


----------



## DDD

This is the backside of the storm on Wednesday. S GA should be happy.


----------



## doenightmare

SO 3D - we want to moisture to speed up right?


----------



## tr21

ok, me and the husky are heading outside to do a snow dance !


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> It's been pouring snow here for a couple hours now. Y'all come on up and get some and take it back.



Send her up!


----------



## DDD

doenightmare said:


> SO 3D - we want to moisture to speed up right?



Yes and no. The 18z run is perfect based on placement of the low pressure. However the fetch of moisture is so strong the surface temps are close to 33 when the big push of moisture comes north. 

Then the second part of the system rolls in with decent snow on the backside 

IF the moisture gets in faster it locks the cold in. That's what I personally would like to see. If the moisture holds back (which no model is showing) the cold will move out before the moisture shows up. 

As is any winter wx event in the SE it's usually on the hairy edge of just rain or a raging snow.


----------



## Resica

DDD said:


> All praise the 18z GFS. �������� Dream run. Low pressure in the gulf, deep cold across Macon northward. It's gonna be a good run on the GFS.



Miller A, bring it!!


----------



## RinggoldGa

Middle and east tn with much less snow tue/ wed on that run.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I'll be watching the birds on Sunday.


----------



## Paint Brush

Fox 5 lived up to their normal and down played the winter prec. But cautioned it could change so keep watching Fox 5.


----------



## DDD

Paint Brush said:


> Fox 5 lived up to their normal and down played the winter prec. But cautioned it could change so keep watching Fox 5.



They have to. It's such a large audience and the city of Atlanta freaks when you say snow and add a day to it. Then when it doesn't happen they complain. When it does happen bigger than thought... They complain. 

I can say whatever I want here. I can screw up and yall still love me. LOL


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> They have to. It's such a large audience and the city of Atlanta freaks when you say snow and add a day to it. Then when it doesn't happen they complain. When it does happen bigger than thought... They complain.
> 
> I can say whatever I want here. I can screw up and yall still love me. LOL



We just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jeff C.

DDD said:


> They have to. It's such a large audience and the city of Atlanta freaks when you say snow and add a day to it. Then when it doesn't happen they complain. When it does happen bigger than thought... They complain.
> 
> I can say whatever I want here. I can screw up and yall still love me. LOL



Yep....I know not many here are fans of Glen Burns, but he actually called the Blizzard of '93, I believe it was, 5-7 days out. No one believed him until it happened either. He went out on that limb.


----------



## dsceviour

Any updates?


----------



## Jeff C.

dsceviour said:


> Any updates?



Hold your horses there newbie....you haven't been around long enough to be so demanding and impatient with DDD. He just does tolerate us!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....I know not many here are fans of Glen Burns, but he actually called the *Blizzard of '93,* I believe it was, 5-7 days out. No one believed him until it happened either. He *went out on that limb*.



That's before we had "models"! The good ol days!


----------



## Jeff C.

shakey gizzard said:


> That's before we had "models"! The good ol days!



Shakey, do you remember that?


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff C. said:


> Hold your horses there newbie....you haven't been around long enough to be so demanding and impatient with DDD. He just does tolerate us!


That made me lol.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Jeff C. said:


> Shakey, do you remember that?



Yep! Pulled a guy outta the ditch. He told me frontwheel drive gets better traction! Drove off down hwy9 in reverse! Never forget it!


----------



## huntinglady74

Hoping it does something.. Since we cut all this wood..lol


----------



## Milkman

huntinglady74 said:


> Hoping it does something.. Since we cut all this wood..lol



well its gonna be cold snow or no snow.  The wood will work either way


----------



## snarlinbear

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....I know not many here are fans of Glen Burns, but he actually called the Blizzard of '93, I believe it was, 5-7 days out. No one believed him until it happened either. He went out on that limb.



Not disputing his predicition.  The one I responded to was a 1" to 3" snow possibility.   A bunch of us took off to our cabin and wound up with over 2 feet with over 5 foot windblown drifts.  Broke an axel in a k-5 blazer on flat ground trying to get on top of the snow.  It took a log skidder to pull all of us out to the road days later.  3 weeks later while fixing the axel there were 5 snakes in the yard.  That was an epic storm!


----------



## huntinglady74

Milkman said:


> well its gonna be cold snow or no snow.  The wood will work either way



That's true.... already burning the fires...


----------



## Paint Brush

DDD said:


> They have to. It's such a large audience and the city of Atlanta freaks when you say snow and add a day to it. Then when it doesn't happen they complain. When it does happen bigger than thought... They complain.
> 
> I can say whatever I want here. I can screw up and yall still love me. LOL



Yea DDD you are our hero around here. I have been on a confrence call for the last hour. It looks like everyone has been keeping the site hopping while I have been gone. Just about everyone has snow in there conversation here in north ga now.


----------



## hmaddox

What do you think for the north and north west GA suburbs?


----------



## hmaddox

What is your call for NW Georgia, Paulding, Cobb, etc?


----------



## doenightmare

Jeff C. said:


> Hold your horses there newbie....you haven't been around long enough to be so demanding and impatient with DDD. He just does tolerate us!



Good advice to  a newbie. Heck I've been around 9 years and I still don't look him in the eye. He's a diva but brilliant.


----------



## Greene728

DDD,
I'm curious. Do you see this as a snow or ice event, or both. I've heard mention of both and was curious. If both, where do you see the dividing line? Although I'm ready for spring, I can handle the snow. But hate just the mention of ice!! Following along closely to you brother!!!


----------



## jf950y

Refresh   Remember folks he has a family vacation to get ready for  I am sure he will keep us as updated as possible. Thanks for your time DDD. Tell MC that u are on vacation and we need him   .. Just like the good ole days


----------



## Jeff C.

doenightmare said:


> Good advice to  a newbie. Heck I've been around 9 years and I still don't look him in the eye. He's a diva but brilliant.


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD should have told us in July when he was going on vacation....and we would have known when the winter weather would appear.   Murphy  always shows up! And when we all want and need DDD the most.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Well im seeing more and more mets on fb talking about this. Its either gonna go low and we get lots of snow up here in the tn valley (3-9" or more) or it goes high and we get more mix precip. Im liking the fact the big station mets are in on this now. Talkin like it could be BIG


----------



## blood on the ground

Migmack said:


> I'll come join you.


COME ON!


deerhuntingdawg said:


> Heck me too Migmack!!


I GOT ROOM!


hmaddox said:


> What is your call for NW Georgia, Paulding, Cobb, etc?



Way to early for that bro!


----------



## DDD

Quick update. 

All models have some form of a snow /sleet / freezing rain / rain storm. It is WAY too early to even start trying to guess what or how much this thing will produce. It still could go north to Ohio and we get a cold rain. The low could pop way south and we get a few flurries. 

Some some things to note at this point:

1. Any snow accumulation map does not account for sleet or freezing rain. What may actually be 1" of sleet will show up as 3" of snow. Don't believe the colorful maps at this point or this type of setup.   I post them from time to time to give you and me and idea of where the heaviest precip and cold will be. 

2.  I don't do backyard forecast. I will give general locations and how much to expect in that "area" based on models. 

3.  I am only family time and limited Woodys time this weekend. If I see a major shift I will post or if I think a major ice storm is inbound I will post.  There are some others around that can post pics up. I would caution anyone who says"xyz area is going to get hammered". I would not start making those statements until Sunday night or Monday morning. 

4. If this works out it will be a bigger event on Tuesday. What happens Monday night will be light in nature. 

5.  Does this have potential to turn into something major?  Absolutely. Does this have potential to stink and disappoint every winter weather lover?  Absolutely. If the models lose the storm, don't freak out. It might be just one model run. But, I caution thinking this is a done deal. It's not even close. My confidence level is about 25% right now. These types of setups tend to work out well for us but not always. 

6. I'm not a diva.


----------



## DDD

This is on the back side of the system Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. Not a bad setup especially for folks down south. But the amount of snow will be quick and light. Models are changing every 6 hours.


----------



## nickel back

I'm sure this joker will move north some, they always do.


----------



## jf950y

snarlinbear said:


> DDD should have told us in July when he was going on vacation....and we would have known when the winter weather would appear.   Murphy  always shows up! And when we all want and need DDD the most.



Yep. Agree 100%. DDD next year we will need your vacation schedule submitted by October


----------



## Casey81

DDD said:


> 6. I'm not a diva.



Uhhuh sure.......who are you kidding?


----------



## 25.06

nickel back said:


> I'm sure this joker will move north some, they always do.



Hopefully it will move way north. The weather we had last weekend would be just fine.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm not an expert by any means but looking this morning it looks like this system just fizzled and went away.


----------



## fish hawk

25.06 said:


> Hopefully it will move way north. The weather we had last weekend would be just fine.



Yea but they chased the nice weather away so it might as well snow now that it's in the 20's...........I think were only gonna get a good cold rain!!!If it does snow it's gonna be short lived,,,,,,,,here then gone!!!


----------



## malak05

PappyHoel said:


> I'm not an expert by any means but looking this morning it looks like this system just fizzled and went away.



Hardly  the 6zGFS op run pushed a little south which showed a lower precp. Total but stoll a solid snow. The 6zGFS ensembles actually  don't support that op run so still looking good


----------



## blood on the ground

KM on WSB is sceptical, he really went out of his way to cover his tracks though just incase this thing was to verify!


----------



## malak05

blood on the ground said:


> KM on WSB is sceptical, he really went out of his way to cover his tracks though just incase this thing was to verify!


His main radio coverage will be this afternoon he's sprinkling in stuff now. If models stay on track his language  will change by the afternoon.


----------



## nickel back

25.06 said:


> Hopefully it will move way north. The weather we had last weekend would be just fine.



lol....way north,not going to happen.

now shut up and fix something


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> I'm sure this joker will move north some, they always do.



nope. your getting snow. smokey and the beagles will make sure.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

tr21 said:


> quick somebody head em off at the pass !!!



I HATE that cliche!


----------



## shakey gizzard

shakey gizzard said:


> We just need a dip in the jet stream at the exact time gulf moisture is coming up!



Its coming!


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> nope. your getting snow. smokey and the beagles will make sure.



Dance away smokey and the beagles

bring that smokeybeagle storm to us....


----------



## smokey30725

Matthew6 said:


> nope. your getting snow. smokey and the beagles will make sure.



It shall be.........the beagles have spoken. and danced. a lot.


----------



## 25.06

nickel back said:


> lol....way north,not going to happen.
> 
> now shut up and fix something



I am, I'm trying to fix this weather. It was starting to be pretty nice most of the time. Too much to do to be having cold rain, ice and snow. Very ready for spring time.


----------



## DDD

Looking over models from last night this thing is:

1.  Complicated. I would hate to have to get on tv and explain it. 

2.  The EURO was very far south. In fact it gives me the feeling south GA may be in the Bulls eye before this is all said and done. 

3.  The GFS and the ensembles are all big hits of snow and sleet and freezing rain. 

4.  No one including me has one clue what will shake out. The NWS said this morning it could be Sunday before we know. 

That's all I got. Yall stay warm. It's not as cold here in Orlando.


----------



## PappyHoel

I don't know y'all. My confidence is waning.  This was a 3 day event and now it looks like a 12 hr event maybe for Monday.  And it looks like temps will be 36 degrees in Dawsonville.

And I have nothing to back that up.  I'm not even close to a novice.  It will be fun to watch.


----------



## blood on the ground

25.06 said:


> I am, I'm trying to fix this weather. It was starting to be pretty nice most of the time. Too much to do to be having cold rain, ice and snow. Very ready for spring time.



patience grasshopper it will come!!!! Before you know it, it will be hot and humid like always! Not to mention ... Skeeters and all the other junk that come with hot weather!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

DDD said:


> Looking over models from last night this thing is:
> 
> 1.  Complicated. I would hate to have to get on tv and explain it.
> 
> 2.  The EURO was very far south. In fact it gives me the feeling south GA may be in the Bulls eye before this is all said and done.
> 
> 3.  The GFS and the ensembles are all big hits of snow and sleet and freezing rain.
> 
> 4.  No one including me has one clue what will shake out. The NWS said this morning it could be Sunday before we know.
> 
> That's all I got. Yall stay warm. It's not as cold here in Orlando.



Thanks for the update! I am expecting 0 to 6in IMBY! Say hello to Mickey!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Looking over models from last night this thing is:
> 
> 1.  Complicated. I would hate to have to get on tv and explain it.
> 
> 2.  The EURO was very far south. In fact it gives me the feeling south GA may be in the Bulls eye before this is all said and done.
> 
> 3.  The GFS and the ensembles are all big hits of snow and sleet and freezing rain.
> 
> 4.  No one including me has one clue what will shake out. The NWS said this morning it could be Sunday before we know.
> 
> That's all I got. Yall stay warm. It's not as cold here in Orlando.



Thanks DDD. I was looking at the 6z GFS precipitation run and it looked more like snow for I-20 north during the event but I'm sure it will change 50 times between now and the actual storms. Thank again for the updates. You da man!! GON weather man!!


----------



## RinggoldGa

Finally let the 6z model run all the through when I watched it and a lot of the backside stuff on Wednesday has seemingly disappeared but a new snow/ice event showed up for next Thursday for SE TN all the way down to Mid Ga.  

Guess like DDD said, once the pattern goes "good" the potential for several events exists.


----------



## jbird1

...am really digging that more folks are reporting the model runs here...thanks to y'all too!


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> I don't know y'all. My confidence is waning.  This was a 3 day event and now it looks like a 12 hr event maybe for Monday.  And it looks like temps will be 36 degrees in Dawsonville.
> 
> And I have nothing to back that up.  I'm not even close to a novice.  It will be fun to watch.


Looks as if my no snow dance worked. I will do it again after while. It will be plum gone then.


----------



## RinggoldGa

jbird1 said:


> ...am really digging that more folks are reporting the model runs here...thanks to y'all too!



DDD uses intellect, understanding, and a very indepth knowledge of a large number of factors playing a role in analyzing all the information.

Let me walk you through MY process.

1. Click link to the model
2. Click MOVIE on the model run
3. See Green it's rain, see blue it's snow.

That's the absolute entirety of my depth of understanding.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Im going to hold off on stocking up my gas for the generator till sunday..Id almost bet this fizzles out. Happens all the time!


----------



## NCHillbilly

A pox on dancing beagles. We got a half-inch more snow than we needed last night, and the seven-day says snow, snow, snow, snow, snow, snow, snow. Bring on the walleye and white bass spawning runs, get the crappie on the beds, and wake the catfish and morel mushrooms up, I say.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

RinggoldGa said:


> Finally let the 6z model run all the through when I watched it and a lot of the backside stuff on Wednesday has seemingly disappeared but a new snow/ice event showed up for next Thursday for SE TN all the way down to Mid Ga.
> 
> Guess like DDD said, once the pattern goes "good" the potential for several events exists.



That's must be all the snow I saw setting up toward the end of the event from Middle GA north. I'm sure is will change on the 12z run and so on


----------



## StriperrHunterr

NCHillbilly said:


> A pox on dancing beagles. We got a half-inch more snow than we needed last night, and the seven-day says snow, snow, snow, snow, snow, snow, snow. Bring on the walleye and white bass spawning runs, get the crappie on the beds, and wake the catfish and morel mushrooms up, I say.



Or you could just move.


----------



## jbird1

RinggoldGa said:


> DDD uses intellect, understanding, and a very indepth knowledge of a large number of factors playing a role in analyzing all the information.
> 
> Let me walk you through MY process.
> 
> 1. Click link to the model
> 2. Click MOVIE on the model run
> 3. See Green it's rain, see blue it's snow.
> 
> That's the absolute entirety of my depth of understanding.



Works for me.  Anybody who's lived in this state for several decades and paid attention should know how to fill in the blanks from there.


----------



## GA DAWG

This is what my no snow dance looks like.


----------



## NCHillbilly

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Or you could just move.



Then I would complain about heat and tarnaders. Same goes for all y'all who want it to snow every day-why not move to Minnesota instead of living in the south?


----------



## Jeff C.

Well, the Jag just spoke!!! He said, "we might not see much".


----------



## smokey30725

NCHillbilly said:


> Then I would complain about heat and tarnaders. Same goes for all y'all who want it to snow every day-why not move to Minnesota instead of living in the south?



I'd settle for one or two good snows per year. We are guaranteed heat, humidity, and stinging and biting critters every year. Like to balance it with a little winter wx.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

NCHillbilly said:


> Then I would complain about heat and tarnaders. Same goes for all y'all who want it to snow every day-why not move to Minnesota instead of living in the south?



I don't want it every day, but once a year isn't so much to ask, I think.


----------



## dsceviour

Looking like this Strom is gonna move north and miss out on Atlanta and south. Looking like rain from what I see right now


----------



## panfried0419

From the reports I am seeing...Intellicast and Blogs...Atlanta Northward could see up to 3" and 6+" in the mountains.


----------



## malak05

dsceviour said:


> Looking like this Strom is gonna move north and miss out on Atlanta and south. Looking like rain from what I see right now



12z GFS The first wave (Monday) would probably be Rain, Freezing rain, and sleet for I-20 north in low amounts... but the GFS keys in on a much stronger 2nd wave (Tuesday/Wednesday) that dumps snow over GA could be heavy it seems


----------



## smokey30725

panfried0419 said:


> From the reports I am seeing...Intellicast and Blogs...Atlanta Northward could see up to 3" and 6+" in the mountains.



I'm right below Chattanooga at the foot of Lookout Mountain! Bring it !!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

The fate of the entire free western world as we know it hangs in the balance and DDD went on vacation and can't give us by the minute updates. I feel lost, abandoned and adrift on a turgid, tempest tossed sea of doubt and rank emotional speculation. We are at the mercy of the TV charlatans, the truth is not in them and they will have their way with us.


----------



## Nitram4891

elfiii said:


> The fate of the entire free western world as we know it hangs in the balance and DDD went on vacation and can't give us by the minute updates. I feel lost, abandoned and adrift on a turgid, tempest tossed sea of doubt and rank emotional speculation. We are at the mercy of the TV charlatans, the truth is not in them and they will have their way with us.



LoL...no points in getting any updates till later Sat and Sunday on this thing anyway.  Too much going on.  Anyone who says they think they know what will happen ain't betting with their own money.


----------



## GA DAWG

elfiii said:


> The fate of the entire free western world as we know it hangs in the balance and DDD went on vacation and can't give us by the minute updates. I feel lost, abandoned and adrift on a turgid, tempest tossed sea of doubt and rank emotional speculation. We are at the mercy of the TV charlatans, the truth is not in them and they will have their way with us.


----------



## jbird1

elfiii said:


> The fate of the entire free western world as we know it hangs in the balance and DDD went on vacation and can't give us by the minute updates. I feel lost, abandoned and adrift on a turgid, tempest tossed sea of doubt and rank emotional speculation. We are at the mercy of the TV charlatans, the truth is not in them and they will have their way with us.



...haha


----------



## DDD

(DDD rides in on tall horse)

12z GFS is a big hit of snow for MS, AL, GA, TN, SC and NC. 

I would say 3-4" as modeled looking on my phone. 

Yall keep the faith


----------



## Lee

elfiii said:


> The fate of the entire free western world as we know it hangs in the balance and DDD went on vacation and can't give us by the minute updates. I feel lost, abandoned and adrift on a turgid, tempest tossed sea of doubt and rank emotional speculation. We are at the mercy of the TV charlatans, the truth is not in them and they will have their way with us.



Lives are literally at stake here... Come back DDD!


----------



## smokey30725

elfiii said:


> The fate of the entire free western world as we know it hangs in the balance and DDD went on vacation and can't give us by the minute updates. I feel lost, abandoned and adrift on a turgid, tempest tossed sea of doubt and rank emotional speculation. We are at the mercy of the TV charlatans, the truth is not in them and they will have their way with us.



Hold us, Triple D, for their world is strange and it frightens us...............


----------



## StriperrHunterr

elfiii said:


> The fate of the entire free western world as we know it hangs in the balance and DDD went on vacation and can't give us by the minute updates. I feel lost, abandoned and adrift on a turgid, tempest tossed sea of doubt and rank emotional speculation. We are at the mercy of the TV charlatans, the truth is not in them and they will have their way with us.



Well aren't we feeling verbose this afternoon?


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> (DDD rides in on tall horse)
> 
> 12z GFS is a big hit of snow for MS, AL, GA, TN, SC and NC.
> 
> I would say 3-4" as modeled looking on my phone.
> 
> Yall keep the faith


 

My hero!


----------



## malak05

The latest GFS snowfall depth map thru Monday night so not including more from Tuesday and Wednesday... just one of many model reports


----------



## nickel back

Would like to see it stay south some more,the low that is,just don't want to see it trend to far north


----------



## Mountainbuck

Very awesome! Hopefully the snow totals will increase as it gets closer! But a dusting at this point would be nice.


----------



## DDD

malak05 said:


> The latest GFS snowfall depth map thru Monday night so not including more from Tuesday and Wednesday... just one of many model reports



The 2nd wave of moisture is the money maker for sure. The first wave needs to get in as much as possible to help keep temps low.


----------



## DDD

Right now the Canadian model is my favorite for GA backyards. Freezing precip is south of I-20 and pounding everything above I-20 with snow.


----------



## dsceviour

Is the second wave coming through on Tuesday or Wednesday? And what's coming with that second wave?


----------



## snarlinbear

Smokey:  Keep feeding them beagles southern groundhog.  That should keep em dancing!  I'd send ya some but I havn't seen narry a one since Lee showed his ugly head.


----------



## RinggoldGa

malak05 said:


> The latest GFS snowfall depth map thru Monday night so not including more from Tuesday and Wednesday... just one of many model reports



This map shows the power of the anti snow bubble over Chattanooga.  Look at it as it causes 4-5 counties in southern Tn to have no precip while snow falls in all four directions around it.


----------



## malak05

dsceviour said:


> Is the second wave coming through on Tuesday or Wednesday? And what's coming with that second wave?


GFS is main one showing that 2nd wave the other models all show their own ideas (albeit all with wintry weather)
Based off what I've seen and read Tuesday afternoon into Wednesday morning is the timeline for the 2nd wave


----------



## elfiii

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Well aren't we feeling verbose this afternoon?



I think the word you were looking for was "prosaic".


----------



## Sargent

Not going to happen as I just jinxed it. 

I bought a sled for the kids. 

Sorry, guys.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

elfiii said:


> I think the word you were looking for was "prosaic".



No, actually I found the frequent alliterations quite alluring from an aesthetic, and phonetic, sense. I was referring to your use of 10 $5 words when 5 $.10 words would suffice, which is the exact definition of verbose, my good sir.


----------



## DDD

Well boys and girls the EURO model at 12z is everyone's friend down to Macon. Looking on my phone it looks like all snow. Maybe 3-4" for I-20 northward. 

Still lots of time to go and this part is on Tuesday not Monday just FYI.


----------



## DDD

Go read this:

http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=88788


----------



## GA DAWG

Saw fox 5 just saying winter weather forecasts are changing rapidly. They prolly fixin to jump on board


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GA DAWG said:


> Saw fox 5 just saying winter weather forecasts are changing rapidly. They prolly fixin to jump on board



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 60 (25 members and 35 guests)
See all those guest


----------



## todd03blown

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 60 (25 members and 35 guests)
> See all those guest



We got to 74-75 yesterday. Hopefully this all comes to fruition and we see 300+peeps on here


----------



## malak05

Models so far today definitely haven't backed down really still going strong for wintry mess Monday thru Wednesday.


----------



## todd03blown

malak05 said:


> Models so far today definitely haven't backed down really still going strong for wintry mess Monday thru Wednesday.



Yep! Some of these folks on a different forum are stating the Jan 2011 analogs are matching what is going on with this potential setup. Going to be interesting to see how these next runs happen along with Saturday.


----------



## doenightmare

todd03blown said:


> Yep! Some of these folks on a different forum are stating the Jan 2011 analogs are matching what is going on with this potential setup. Going to be interesting to see how these next runs happen along with Saturday.


 

Wha' happened in Jan 2011?


----------



## malak05

doenightmare said:


> Wha' happened in Jan 2011?



I'm no where near capable of confirming if they are similar but this was a snowfall map for Jan. 2011 and ignore that cutoff in NE GA they got it too!


----------



## doenightmare

That's a purdy map - bring on Smokey's Dance!


----------



## Mountainbuck

I measured 11 in imby in 2011. Id like to see that again. Is it looking like this system has that potential??


----------



## StriperrHunterr

That would be awesome. I returned from Colombia 2 hours before that storm started. It was epic.


----------



## malak05

Mountainbuck said:


> I measured 11 in imby in 2011. Id like to see that again. Is it looking like this system has that potential??



People like to compare storms... who know for sure but can't complain about the fact that the storm signal is still going strong


----------



## blood on the ground

I don't like these nail biting storms!!!! Either it is ot it ain't!!!! ......lol


----------



## smokey30725

doenightmare said:


> That's a purdy map - bring on Smokey's Dance!



The beagles are stretching as we speak............


----------



## GA DAWG

Smokey done fell and sprained his leg. They will be no more of this snow dancing.


----------



## smokey30725

Nearly 130 posts since this time yesterday! We'll be on Winter Weather Thread #3 by Sunday!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

GA DAWG said:


> Smokey done fell and sprained his leg. They will be no more of this snow dancing.



I'll work through the pain! I'm taking one for the team!


----------



## Matthew6

smokey30725 said:


> The beagles are stretching as we speak............



feed those pups a good dinner; and thanks for the positive mojo. Nothing can over power the beagle snow dance.


----------



## elfiii

smokey30725 said:


> I'll work through the pain! I'm taking one for the team!



Shake that thang smokey! Shake it like a dawg!


----------



## Rockdale Buck

I can guarantee it will snow because I'm already out of school next week.  Of course it snows the only week I don't want  it to.  But hey with this awful winter I will take what I can get I guess


----------



## smokey30725

elfiii said:


> Shake that thang smokey! Shake it like a dawg!



Those hounds are shaking it like a polaroid picture!


----------



## RinggoldGa

The Catoosa County school system in NW Ga (Ringgold) are freaking geniuses.  

They have built in snow days in the schedule.  Two of those days are this coming Monday and Tuesday.  They called this storm all the way back this summer.


----------



## MariettaDawg

Whelp, WSB seems to be onboard.  Probably not gonna happen now.


----------



## snarlinbear

RinggoldGa said:


> The Catoosa County school system in NW Ga (Ringgold) are freaking geniuses.
> 
> They have built in snow days in the schedule.  Two of those days are this coming Monday and Tuesday.  They called this storm all the way back this summer.



Da man musta told someone up there when was going to mousetown.


----------



## panfried0419

My neighbor who works for Jackson EMC said that their supervisor told them to pack heavy starting Monday morning. He told me that the NEGA area could be looking at an Augusta 2014 type ice storm. I will be loading firewood for Valentine's


----------



## dsceviour

What is wsb saying? I saw a accumulation model for snow and north of Atlanta was accumulating snow and Atlanta and parts of gwinnett county like loganville were on the line of rain/snow and accumulating snow


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pffffffffffffft, ain't gonna do nuttin . .


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

GFS 18Z looks to be currently running..


----------



## Matt.M

dsceviour said:


> What is wsb saying



As Triple D has said, the weather channels won't predict any snow storm far out.  Just follow this thread and you be informed with the best knowledge.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Well this is up and down I can't take the suspense


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> Then I would complain about heat and tarnaders. Same goes for all y'all who want it to snow every day-why not move to Minnesota instead of living in the south?



Or they could move to Pa. where we have 4 seasons.


----------



## 91xjgawes

deerhuntingdawg said:


> GFS 18Z looks to be currently running..



What you know about that glen??!


----------



## dsceviour

The latest model runs I saw did not look promising, and brad nitz called for rain in metro Atlanta and snow up in the mountains. Doesn't look good right now


----------



## todd03blown

dsceviour said:


> The latest model runs I saw did not look promising, and brad nitz called for rain in metro Atlanta and snow up in the mountains. Doesn't look good right now


Dude....Really? You have to look at the trends that have taken place over the last 2-3 days...


----------



## dsceviour

The storm could go north though and just turn to rain...


----------



## doenightmare

dsceviour said:


> The latest model runs I saw did not look promising, and brad nitz called for rain in metro Atlanta and snow up in the mountains. Doesn't look good right now


----------



## PappyHoel

It's over because the Atlanta forecasters are calling for snow now.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'm disgusted with the whole thing. My son and his wife are in on leave from the Navy this week. I have to make two seperate 100-mile round trip drives to the airport in the middle of this crap, looks like -25 wind chills and a couple inches snow Sunday morning, then several inches Monday, then several more inches Tuesday. I hate winter. I want it to die. Driving 25mph in 4WD for 200 miles dodging idiots who don't know how to drive in snow and jackknifing tractor trailers is not fun.


----------



## todd03blown

dsceviour said:


> The storm could go north though and just turn to rain...



Trend, trends, trends, trends....You're gonna CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored off DDD.....


----------



## malak05

dsceviour said:


> The storm could go north though and just turn to rain...



Not so fast this is the snowfall from that 18GFS run thru Thursday ... still likes pretty good


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm disgusted with the whole thing. My son and his wife are in on leave from the Navy this week. I have to make two seperate 100-mile round trip drives to the airport in the middle of this crap, looks like -25 wind chills and a couple inches snow Sunday morning, then several inches Monday, then several more inches Tuesday. I hate winter. I want it to die. Driving 25mph in 4WD for 200 miles dodging idiots who don't know how to drive in snow and jackknifing tractor trailers is not fun.



It's worth it! Just be careful.


----------



## PappyHoel

We are all like a rudderless ship without DDD.  I'm not sure we can make it, this thread may turn to chaos and anarchy.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm gonna turn on the locator light and hopefully the messican will show up.


----------



## kescj

Finally we have some winter activity. I was getting disappointed there for a moment. Can't wait to hear DDD's update. Keep doing that snow dance Smokey!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

TWC to the snow off the map.


----------



## jf950y

:





smokey30725 said:


> The beagles are stretching as we speak............


    Thread is going boom!    refresh


----------



## jf950y

panfried0419 said:


> My neighbor who works for Jackson EMC said that their supervisor told them to pack heavy starting Monday morning. He told me that the NEGA area could be looking at an Augusta 2014 type ice storm. I will be loading firewood for Valentine's



They are watching three D TV   Prepare  for the worst and expect the best.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

From Miggy. 
for the GON'ers. I went ahead and peaked at the 12z GFS, 12z ECMWF, the 18z NAM and the 15z SRef. I know, those mean absolutely nothing to y'all, but they are three different input approaches to derive at hopefully the same conclusion on an approaching weather system.

The GFS and ECMWF are in pretty much agreement on freezing temps being in place at the surface when the moisture starts moving in on Monday morning (according to them)

Timing is everything.

The NAM brings the moisture in a little later, plenty of freezing temps still in place though, but moves it through from NW to SE rather quickly. Nothing about that seems logical with a Low Pressure system ( a strong one at that) that will be moving across our state (with current projections) from SW to NE right over the top of Macon. What the NAM does do that the other two don't is show a good strong CAD event. Cold Air Damming and flowing in from the NE during the day, keeping temps well below the freezing line during the day Monday, whereas the other two allow a warm up which would convert us from whatever wintry mix back to rain, and then back to wintry mix again in the evening.

I tend to agree with the NAM on temps, because once frozen precip of any type starts to fall the lower levels of the atmosphere, closest to the ground set up the refrigerator effect, holding the cold beneath the clouds.

Where it gets iffy is a low to mid level variance in temps, which if it were cold at the ground, warm at mid level and cold up top, then the result would be ice storm. If it is cold all the way down then we get sleet or snow.

It is still way to early and there isn't resolution between all models on the what and when yet, but the where seems to keep coming in fairly consistently as shown by the SRef. Which incidentally hasn't given us a shot at good wintry precip all winter long, so this map is more than an anomaly, it is a good indicator that something is going to happen along the lines of winter precip for our area.

As usual, and like in the good ol' days when DDD and I would team up on y'all, stay tuned and as things progress I will update you.


----------



## Jeff C.

AWW HAIL the Messican!!!


----------



## jf950y

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm disgusted with the whole thing. My son and his wife are in on leave from the Navy this week. I have to make two seperate 100-mile round trip drives to the airport in the middle of this crap, looks like -25 wind chills and a couple inches snow Sunday morning, then several inches Monday, then several more inches Tuesday. I hate winter. I want it to die. Driving 25mph in 4WD for 200 miles dodging idiots who don't know how to drive in snow and jackknifing tractor trailers is not fun.


Tell your son and his wife Thanks for there service... ..And you might get the diva award ... Could not resist.  Sorry.


----------



## todd03blown

Thanks for posting. I saw his post on Facebook.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

It worked!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

The Messican speaks! Thanks for the update!


----------



## jf950y

As usual, and like in the good ol' days when DDD and I would team up on y'all, stay tuned and as things progress I will update you.

 I did not get enough of those days.


----------



## PappyHoel

I told y'all all we needed to do was turn on the locator light and the messican would come through.  I miss the fella.


----------



## carver

leaving tomorrow morning going to my cabin outside Blue Ridge to Ride this pony out,don't have internet,but i'll try and post pics. off my cell phone.If I have cell service


----------



## jf950y

Dang did I run everyone off?   HEY PEOPLE LOOKS LIKE THERE IS A GOOD CHANCE OF SNOW!   I thought it was the squirrel.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I have not seen the birds distressed. I will update on Sunday.


----------



## stuart smith

Migmack said:


> I have not seen the birds distressed. I will update on Sunday.



I am with ya Migmack.Either way the birds are going to be distressed when ol man winter howls Sunday...


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 70 (20 members and 50 guests)


----------



## mrs. hornet22

jf950y said:


> Dang did I run everyone off?   HEY PEOPLE LOOKS LIKE THERE IS A GOOD CHANCE OF SNOW!   I thought it was the squirrel.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

stuart smith said:


> I am with ya Migmack.Either way the birds are going to be distressed when ol man winter howls Sunday...



If you see the robins fly south then its snow or ice.


----------



## smokey30725

Man, it sure does feel like something's coming.


----------



## Resica

Winter weather advisory here tomorrow. 2 or 3 inches of snow, 25-35 mph winds with gusts to 60.


----------



## nickel back

Seams that first wave has weaken some.....May be some phasing going on,sure would like to hear from DDD or the Messican,cause I have no idea what I just said


----------



## jf950y

Migmack said:


> I have not seen the birds distressed. I will update on Sunday.



I have filled the feeder up twice in the last week.  Everytime I look it's empty.   Guess our leader is waiting on the big run around midnight Hope it keeps trending good


----------



## jf950y

nickel back said:


> Seams that first wave has weaken some.....May be some phasing going on,sure would like to hear from DDD or the Messican,cause I have no idea what I just said



  You are doing good brother!


----------



## todd03blown

jf950y said:


> I have filled the feeder up twice in the last week.  Everytime I look it's empty.



That's a good sign! I noticed a lot of activity with the birds around my house and neighborhood today.


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> Man, it sure does feel like something's coming.



Yap - Smokey's Dance is a coming.


----------



## Matthew6

doenightmare said:


> Yap - Smokey's Dance is a coming.



This^^^^^^^^.  and go jacketzzzzzz


----------



## nickel back

jf950y said:


> You are doing good brother!



I'm trying real hard


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> I'm trying real hard



will it snow IMBY, and how much.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> will it snow IMBY, and how much.



Let me get back to you on that,my mind is shot,need another drink are two to clear my thoughts


----------



## nickel back

Also the ukmet  looks really good....not sure but I think that's a model run of the upcoming stormy situation we have coming this way..........I got this y'all,who needs DDD...


----------



## dsceviour

If the high temps for Monday could drop about 3-4 degrees I think we would be in for a lot of snow, especially since its gonna be precipitating all day and night long!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Just woke up and looked at the 00z and 12z GFS precipitation runs. They both looked less "snowy" and more rain/sleet/ and ice. Hopefully the next run will look better


----------



## GA DAWG

Its over. A few flurries is all we are getting


----------



## fish hawk

Looks like a bust around here.....1.12 in of rain on Monday another 1/2 in. on Tuesday,low 50's for a high,then I have to get out and work in it.Then another 1/2 in of rain on Sat.just enough to blow the creeks and rivers out!!!
Winter be gone....I hate you!!!


----------



## DDD

Short post. 

Major ice storm on the euro and GFS. Let's hope that changes.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Short post.
> 
> Major ice storm on the euro and GFS. Let's hope that changes.



Euro too?! Dang...I hope for NO ice after last year. It not only did lots of damage but hurt the acorn crop around east central GA.


----------



## topfuelgirl

I would love some winter weather but please wait until Monday late afternoon or evening! I'm having surgery at 9:30 am at Kennestone


----------



## dsceviour

I'm not liking what I hear anymore. Right as the meteorologists hop on board it fizzles out and turns to crap! Not looking good unless we get a major change...


----------



## Paymaster

These local/Atlanta TV Mets are a gutless bunch. Alabama has issued a winter storm watch for Cleburne and Randolph Counties in Alabama that end at the State line! The map was shown on WSB TV . How does weather know where State lines are?


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Its over. A few flurries is all we are getting



This... It's gone.  However Thursday and Friday show 8" of snow in Dawsoville.  But I've come to realize it's all bull malarkey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

From Miggy:
 Here's the morning summary for what may be to come for your GON'ers.
Thus far the big three models are fairly congruent with what the temps may be late Sunday into Wednesday, with a gradual warming trend above freezing briefly on Tuesday allowing for a conversion back to a rain event.

What I've seen this morning is a flip between the NAM and the other two in the duration of the event. We were waiting to see if a SW system would provide backing for the precip, prolonging it through Tues poss. into Wed and the NAM has now supported this, with the GFS and EURO taking a no backing scenario this morning, making for a brief precip event.

Just as a curiosity, the RAP shows us being much colder over the next 18 hours than the other three models do. (keep that one tucked in your hat for later)

Synopsis? I'm not a big fan of the early runs of the models, especially when they all do a flip like this. We are still looking at moderate to high confidence for some sort of wintry precip beginning of Monday at the very least. Duration and amount are still in question. More confidence should be gained by this evening and tomorrows model runs. Beyond that, it will be ground truth, and what you see will be what you get. wink emoticon

Oh, and FWIW, the SRef map I posted yesterday hasn't changed, but is on board with the backing, and secondary system. So, we'll see.

More to come later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

And:


----------



## PappyHoel

Tell miggy thanks


----------



## PappyHoel

77 watchers


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks Miguel!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Heavy ice pellets.


----------



## GA DAWG

I walked out the door here and Robins are everywhere running around. Whats that mean?


----------



## deermaster13

I just checked WRDW weather and he is throwing a maybe out there. I trust here more. My crew at work even ask what going on in here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

If the robins are gone tomorrow winter storm coming.


----------



## PappyHoel

I've turned my interest to next Thursday night Friday and saturday.  If it holds, Dawsonville will get 8-12 inches if snow.


----------



## Greene728

PappyHoel said:


> I've turned my interest to next Thursday night Friday and saturday.  If it holds, Dawsonville will get 8-12 inches if snow.



James Spann is already hinting at this also...


----------



## smokey30725

Seems like the models are all over the place. This weekend is going to be full of wild speculation for sure. Beagles! Assemble!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

GA DAWG said:


> I walked out the door here and Robins are everywhere running around. Whats that mean?




You have lots of worms in your yard??


----------



## DDD

It's not gone. Quit saying that.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> It's not gone. Quit saying that.



the man has spoken


----------



## NCHillbilly

Supposed to snow here tonight, with an actual temp of around 5*, and wind gusts up to 50mph. I have to head to the airport 50 miles from here at about 3AM. 


Then snow snow snow snow snow snow until about Thursday.


----------



## Paymaster

I for one am gonna err on the side of caution and lay in provisions for the week. Those that don't, do so at their own peril.

Thanks for what you do DDD!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Paymaster said:


> I for one am gonna err on the side of caution and lay in provisions for the week. Those that don't, do so at their own peril.
> 
> Thanks for what you do DDD!!!!!!!



I forget that home address address David........... post it um for us. Your cooking has a fan or two around here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Depends on when the system comes.. Early Monday morning we get ice.. Later we get rain.


----------



## Matthew6

smokey30725 said:


> the man has spoken



and the beagles are twirling about.


----------



## blood on the ground

What did I miss?


----------



## PappyHoel

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?



Wild speculation, anarchy, rumors, highs, lows, and DDD said the fat lady hasn't sung yet.


----------



## Paint Brush

I am almost to Nashville sunny and 41 blackbirds and Robbins feeding every where. They know something is coming


----------



## blood on the ground

PappyHoel said:


> Wild speculation, anarchy, rumors, highs, lows, and DDD said the fat lady hasn't sung yet.



Just another day in the Political forum


----------



## PappyHoel

Anyone seen the latest?  I don't like it.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Why don't u like it? What's it show?


----------



## PappyHoel

Mountainbuck said:


> Why don't u like it? What's it show?



I've been instructed to not say it's over.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

PappyHoel said:


> Anyone seen the latest?  I don't like it.



Watching 12z GFS run now


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Still running but Alabama looks like a bad ice storm so far


----------



## lbzdually

Paul Barys in Chattanooga says at least 3-6 inches for Tennessee valley.  The ground is going to be froze when the moisture hits Sunday night here because high for Sunday is 29 with low of 19, so any moisture that hits early Monday is going to be frozen and with a high of only 34 it will hard for it to change over to rain.


----------



## todd03blown

Mountainbuck said:


> Why don't u like it? What's it show?



Ice.....

Here is a tweet from DDD:

@gonweatherguy: Right now I see ICE. Do not buy the snow fall maps you may see on FB or elsewhere. Cold air trapped at the surface may lead to big problems


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Yep, ice moving into North GA as its running. Not good at all


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

South Carolina getting clobbered with ice too in this run


----------



## blood on the ground

LOL! Stopped by ACE hardware for some wire this mornin. I think every yuppie mom in the county was in there buying snow sleds for their kid!  I told the lady in line behind me that if she buys a sled it will jinx us and no snow will fall! She didn't see the humor in that!


----------



## blood on the ground

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Yep, ice moving into North GA as its running. Not good at all



Bring it on!!! I got a new generator I'm dying to use!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Hope it rains


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

If not snow, me too


----------



## Priest

My generator is out with a carb issue....can't find the gasket for it locally either.  Ice is going to be hard to deal with if we lose power....I have to have electricity to heat


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Octavia! Sounds Sinster


----------



## GA DAWG

Yall wanted it. Here it comes.Smokey done messed it up for all of us and we gonna get a ice storm.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Hopefully our experts will be along shortly with there thoughts. Curious what the other models will show.


----------



## todd03blown

Here is WXSouth's update from Facebook.


----------



## Duff

Weatherunderground is showing 5-8 " for Cleveland Ga on Monday. Lows of 4 degrees on Thursday. Another 5-8" on Friday. 3-5" more on Saturday


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the crippling blizzard and ice storm!!!! 1993 again and again!!!!!


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

Priest said:


> My generator is out with a carb issue....can't find the gasket for it locally either.  Ice is going to be hard to deal with if we lose power....I have to have electricity to heat



If its a paper gasket, get some gasket paper the correct thickness at an auto parts store, trace and cut your own gasket.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Well whatever happens, it seems consistent that something big is coming. DDD said the trend is our friend.  I hope we can get at least some kinda forecast so we can be prepared!!


----------



## snarlinbear

My bet is that WX South, Miggy, and DDD are playing on the same sheet of music....probably the one the beagles are dancing to.  Anyone want to bet against me?


----------



## Priest

UBER-DIESEL said:


> If its a paper gasket, get some gasket paper the correct thickness at an auto parts store, trace and cut your own gasket.



Nope, it is a very complicated rubber gasket that looks like some Celtic knot work..... the ethanol gas swole the gasket up and it ballooned out and now she don't run....


----------



## hmaddox

*Post for DDD on Twitter @gonweatherguy....*

GON Weather Guy @gonweatherguy  ·  6m 6 minutes ago
12z EURO brings a lot of moisture and warm temps northward.would be no frozen precip for ATL.not sure I buy it yet.


----------



## DDD

One run of the euro says we are all rain. I'm not biting. 

Canadian, GFS, NAM and other models all say ice or ice and snow. 

I could see a big sleet storm too. Much like we had last year. Ice bad down towards Augusta. This is all going off memory. 

Here is what is not accounted for:

The cold air there tonight, tomorrow and Monday is VERY dry and cold. The moisture is going to cool that air. I don't think any model is handling this at all. 

To me the Canadian has the hand to beat right now. In my mind it's setup is what I see. One big mess. Time will tell. I'm very interested in the 18z and 0z runs. There in lies what will probably be on Monday/Tuesday. 

No one knows. You can't just look at weather models. They are not gospel.


----------



## PappyHoel

Yep it be over.


----------



## Greene728

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the crippling blizzard and ice storm!!!! 1993 again and again!!!!!



You have issues wishing for this. Seriously.


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Yep it be over.


I think we dodged a bullet on that. Dont you?


----------



## Resica

Fresh inch here and still snowing. No wind yet.


----------



## Milkman

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the crippling blizzard and ice storm!!!! 1993 again and again!!!!!



Hah !!!  March 1993 was a weekend at the beach compared to Jan 1973. Read up on what it did to Ga.


----------



## blood on the ground

Greene728 said:


> You have issues wishing for this. Seriously.


Aahh be adventurous!!!



Milkman said:


> Hah !!!  March 1993 was a weekend at the beach compared to Jan 1973. Read up on what it did to Ga.



I will read up on it .... I wasn't even a twinkle in my daddy's eye in 73!


----------



## Mountainbuck

What's going on now


----------



## PappyHoel

Mountainbuck said:


> What's going on now



Cold rain flop


----------



## Mountainbuck

For real?


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Hah !!!  March 1993 was a weekend at the beach compared to Jan 1973. Read up on what it did to Ga.





blood on the ground said:


> Aahh be adventurous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will read up on it .... I wasn't even a twinkle in my daddy's eye in 73!



I was a senior in high school in 73.  That storm caused our class to graduate a week later than usual due to days lost from class.


----------



## doenightmare

Smokey needs to round up the beagles and get his dance on.......


----------



## rolltidega

Channel 2 here in Atlanta just posted Winter Storm Watch.  Hope we get something!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Milkman said:


> I was a senior in high school in 73.  That storm caused our class to graduate a week later than usual due to days lost from class.



Dang, I was born in 74 so I just missed that epic storm. I remember my dad talking about how Augusta shut down for days and he couldn't get out of the front door.


----------



## smokey30725

doenightmare said:


> Smokey needs to round up the beagles and get his dance on.......



I'll do you one better. I'm at my grandparents and their neighbor just brought his two Siberian husky dogs over and they shook it like it was hot!


----------



## PappyHoel

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/snow-wintry-mix-possible-metro-atlanta/nkBf6/

Watch the video.


----------



## MariettaDawg

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Dang, I was born in 74 so I just missed that epic storm. I remember my dad talking about how Augusta shut down for days and he couldn't get out of the front door.



I spent that storm in my baby crib in front of the oven to keep warm since our power went out.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Well poo! I dk what happened but even the local met has changed his song. Saying we may get some snow Monday, dk what happened to Tuesday-Thursday. Guess will know what happens after it's over


----------



## GA DAWG

I bought a sled.


----------



## ButcherTony

spring rain


----------



## Mountainbuck

I'll wait for DDD


----------



## DDD

Winter storm watch is up for northern 3rd of GA. 

Guys this storm is real and is probably going to be messy. Those saying it's nothing or its gone... Your post should be deleted. What a disservice to everyone on the board.


----------



## dsceviour

How much accumulation do you guys think metro Atlanta will see?


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> Winter storm watch is up for northern 3rd of GA.
> 
> Guys this storm is real and is probably going to be messy. Those saying it's nothing or its gone... Your post should be deleted. What a disservice to everyone on the board.



Seems that sumpin' gonna fall from the sky. Just nobody really knows exactly what. Thanks 3D.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Winter storm watch is up for northern 3rd of GA.
> 
> Guys this storm is real and is probably going to be messy. Those saying it's nothing or its gone... Your post should be deleted. What a disservice to everyone on the board.



Should I go fill up the gas cans for my generator or not?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

I'm with elfiii should we north Georgians be filling a gas can or two and really be prepping? The models are showing me in a dark pink area for freezing rain most of the event.


----------



## toyota4x4h

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I'm with elfiii should we north Georgians be filling a gas can or two and really be prepping? The models are showing me in a dark pink area for freezing rain most of the event.



Id say yes. 20$ and you wont be worried if it turns bad quick. I am goin tomorrow to fill mine up.


----------



## DDD

Sitting by the pool typing. LOL....

This still will not be a long post. The 18z GFS operational run is farther north like the euro. However the SREF model which is a short range model and usually very good at short range is saying one messy snow/sleet/ freezing rain mess depending on location. 

Could this go flop?  Sure. It's the freaking weather!  However you cannot look at one model run and think it's gospel. These systems that come out of the baja don't have a lot of data with them so models struggle to resolve how they will interact with energy from the north. 

What's key?  Where the low pressure center pops up in the gulf. If it's on land it's probably going north. If it pops over New Orleans or slightly farther south, it's a go for winter wx. 

I am a dad and husband tonight. 

I have Mets and weather lovers texting me and giving me updates. I will post when I can but for goodness sakes don't post stuff like, "it's over" "it's a flop". That drives me nuts. It's simply not true.


----------



## elfiii

toyota4x4h said:


> Id say yes. 20$ and you wont be worried if it turns bad quick. I am goin tomorrow to fill mine up.



I'm waiting on DDD to make the call. As long as he pulls the trigger by tomorrow afternoon I can be cocked, locked and ready to rock by sundown. 

Firewood is laid on, camp stove and toaster oven ready to go. Adult beverage cabinet is fully stocked. Grocery and gas store tomorrow and we are set.


----------



## DDD

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I'm with elfiii should we north Georgians be filling a gas can or two and really be prepping? The models are showing me in a dark pink area for freezing rain most of the event.



I live in the CAD region and I am considering coming home tomorrow night instead of waiting until Monday morning. 

Go get the gas. If nothing happens you will burn it one way or the other.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

toyota4x4h said:


> Id say yes. 20$ and you wont be worried if it turns bad quick. I am goin tomorrow to fill mine up.



I'm fairly well set, besides some extra gas. Got up a bunch of firewood today. Never seen a major ice storm, hope this one doesn't happen.


----------



## DDD

elfiii said:


> I'm waiting on DDD to make the call. As long as he pulls the trigger by tomorrow afternoon I can be cocked, locked and ready to rock by sundown.
> 
> Firewood is laid on, camp stove and toaster oven ready to go. Adult beverage cabinet is fully stocked. Grocery and gas store tomorrow and we are set.



If I had a video of a trigger pull I would post it. Rather be ready than not.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> Sitting by the pool typing. LOL....
> 
> This still will not be a long post. The 18z GFS operational run is farther north like the euro. However the SREF model which is a short range model and usually very good at short range is saying one messy snow/sleet/ freezing rain mess depending on location.
> 
> Could this go flop?  Sure. It's the freaking weather!  However you cannot look at one model run and think it's gospel. These systems that come out of the baja don't have a lot of data with them so models struggle to resolve how they will interact with energy from the north.
> 
> What's key?  Where the low pressure center pops up in the gulf. If it's on land it's probably going north. If it pops over New Orleans or slightly farther south, it's a go for winter wx.
> 
> I am a dad and husband tonight.
> 
> I have Mets and weather lovers texting me and giving me updates. I will post when I can but for goodness sakes don't post stuff like, "it's over" "it's a flop". That drives me nuts. It's simply not true.



 Thanks for the update. Now go enjoy.


----------



## DDD

go read this and extrapolate east. 

http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=88854


----------



## deerslayer357

Thanks for keeping us updated DDD, I really enjoy following the winter weather threads every year!  Enjoy your family time!


----------



## Eddy M.

elfiii said:


> Should I go fill up the gas cans for my generator or not?



I filled up mine this afternoon  16 gal's in cans - 5 in the generator tank - did a test run on the generator yesterday -- now I need to check my bad weather kit in the truck and then  -     bring it on


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

The robins are roosting and ready to go. I got my sardines and benie weenies today.


----------



## DDD

deerslayer357 said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated DDD, I really enjoy following the winter weather threads every year!  Enjoy your family time!



Quite welcome!  I enjoy it as well. 

I don't want ice but it may be what we get. May also be ice over to rain. 

Just so many unknowns at this point.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

From Miggy:
http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=88825


----------



## nickel back

It sure would be nice if it would come back south......come on low,stay with us


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Looks like we're just one county south of the winter storm watch. To close for comfort. I'll keep watching cause I know that can change fast!


----------



## GA DAWG

Ok DDD. If you leave early. Make the wife drive so you can keep us up to date.  Be safe!!


----------



## Mountainbuck

What is the duration of this? Just Monday or is it still Monday thru Thursday??


----------



## Rockdale Buck

I hate being on the southern fringe. Have no idea what to expect


----------



## dsceviour

Mountainbuck said:


> What is the duration of this? Just Monday or is it still Monday thru Thursday??


Just Monday through Monday evening, rain/sleet overnight


----------



## toyota4x4h

Whens the low gonna pop up on the maps for real so we can see how this is gonna play out?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Channel 9 just put out dalton with 6" through Wednesday. Also has the precip all the way through tuesday night.


----------



## DDD

toyota4x4h said:


> Whens the low gonna pop up on the maps for real so we can see how this is gonna play out?



Should be able to see it on radar sometime tomorrow. More so you will see where the precip breaks out.


----------



## snarlinbear

dsceviour said:


> Just Monday through Monday evening, rain/sleet overnight


----------



## panfried0419

CharlesH said:


> You've already stated that you don't understand the models, etc. please make sure you fully understand the information before you give people a timeframe.   DDD does an excellent job keeping us up to date along with a few others who frequent weather forums and post in them.  From what I've seen our timeframe is from Monday into Tuesday with another possible round Tuesday night.



Snappy much?


----------



## Backcountry

We ready in dawsonville.


----------



## rydert

Hard to believe that the weather in going to turn so bad after the nice afternoon we had here in Kite Ga.


----------



## AM1

DDD said:


> I live in the CAD region and I am considering coming home tomorrow night instead of waiting until Monday morning.
> 
> Go get the gas. If nothing happens you will burn it one way or the other.



We have a Generac standby automatic generator and gas logs. I told the wife to call the gas company and come top our propane off last Wednesday. The lady at the propane office said "Tell your hubby to stop listening to that guy on GON, he's making me work too hard!" LOL.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Getting ready to jump off a cliff


----------



## stuart smith

Sandhill Crane just landed in my backyard..Carrying on loud!Is he sending me a winter weather warning?I say yes.Its coming!


----------



## city boy gone country

Im coming up from the coast to attend some training in Adairsville that starts tuesday morn and now I'm sure whether to come or not.


----------



## 3ringer

I don't have a generator . We  have propane wall heaters and propane gas logs. I have a couple of coleman stoves to cook on. I will freeze some gallon jugs of water to keep the fridge cold.  If the power goes out , we won't have tv. It won't be the end of the world. I can surf the Web on my phone. I can keep my phone charged with my portable car battery jump starter.  We will be just fine.  I will check on my elderly neighbors to make sure they are ok. I'm kinda in a strange way looking forward to it.


----------



## Bitteroot

Brang et.....


----------



## todd03blown

91 people viewing!! Hear the latest model runs are still showing an ice storm for NGA.


----------



## rydert

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 89 (22 members and 67 guests)


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Cobb county just cancelled schools on Monday!!


----------



## deerbandit

Could someone post the link to watch the nam model like miggy posted that shows the system moving across the states and perception amounts?


----------



## CamoDawg85

Bitteroot said:


> Brang et.....



This


----------



## nickel back

Well hope y'all all get some snow in NGA....all I jaft to do is worry about a cold rain


----------



## rolltidega

WSB calling for the moisture to move out faster that anticipated. Looked like rain according to them but who knows. Keeping fingers crossed for some snow here! Also looking forward to some news from DDD (enjoy the vacation sir!)


----------



## dsceviour

Its looking like its moving north, not looking too good for metro Atlanta right now


----------



## todd03blown

Tweet from DDD:

@gonweatherguy: If could still change but starting to look like cold rain for ATL.would not be surprised if NWS cancelled the WinterStormWatch.


----------



## DDD

Not liking the trends at all. It maybe storm cancel by lunch tomorrow. Unreal what has taken place today.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Channel 9 Chattanooga at 1130 still call for 6" in dalton. He did say they are getting a new model run within the hour (of 1130) that showed colder rain but he said right now hes stickin with the snow. He also said it still can shift low or high and be bigger or bust.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Oh and he said both model runs show a system coming Wednesday. Anyone see that?


----------



## TBean95

This system is driving me crazy.  I hope we know more by tomorrow around lunch.  If it looks like no snow for the Paulding county area the girls and I want to hit the road.  Do you guys think the Gatlinburg area would be a safe area to see some good snow?  I am in desperation mode....this winter has been terrible!  Also, any good recomendations for where to stay in the Gatlinburg area?


----------



## Matthew6

TBean95 said:


> This system is driving me crazy.  I hope we know more by tomorrow around lunch.  If it looks like no snow for the Paulding county area the girls and I want to hit the road.  Do you guys think the Gatlinburg area would be a safe area to see some good snow?  I am in desperation mode....this winter has been terrible!  Also, any good recomendations for where to stay in the Gatlinburg area?



clarion inn or the hilton garden inn.


----------



## PappyHoel

everything is standard operating procedure for winter in GA


----------



## PappyHoel

TBean95 said:


> This system is driving me crazy.  I hope we know more by tomorrow around lunch.  If it looks like no snow for the Paulding county area the girls and I want to hit the road.  Do you guys think the Gatlinburg area would be a safe area to see some good snow?  I am in desperation mode....this winter has been terrible!  Also, any good recomendations for where to stay in the Gatlinburg area?



If you go, go before any snow is close.  They will close the mountain pass and turn your 3 hr trip into a 7 hr trip.  I had them close the road two cars in front of me one year.


----------



## fish hawk

Deploy the National Guard.......And Jim Cantore!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

20 and windy.


----------



## lbzdually

WRCBTV is saying there might be more freezing rain for anything south of Tennessee, Georgia line-not good.  I want snow my kids can sled on.


----------



## dsceviour

Latest model runs show little snow for mountains and all rain below that, has moved way north


----------



## elfiii

Eddy M. said:


> I filled up mine this afternoon  16 gal's in cans - 5 in the generator tank - did a test run on the generator yesterday -- now I need to check my bad weather kit in the truck and then  -     bring it on



Believe I'll fire mine up today and change the oil and lay on some gas JIC.


----------



## Matt.M

Dang-it, we have some time but we need this low to track further south for us in Georgia.  35 and raining if it doesn't, what a joke.


----------



## elfiii

NOAA head fake for North ATL on Monday:



> Snow, freezing rain, and sleet likely before noon, then rain or freezing rain likely between noon and 2pm, then rain after 2pm. High near 37. East wind 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *Little or no ice accumulation expected.* Little or no snow and sleet accumulation expected.


----------



## PappyHoel

elfiii said:


> NOAA head fake for North ATL on Monday:



Here's mine still seems up in the air.



> Washington's Birthday Snow likely before 1pm, then freezing rain and sleet. High near 32. East wind 5 to 10 mph, with gusts as high as 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

The GFS & NAM models trended warmer last night. Been par for the course this winter...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks again for all you do DDD. And Miguel for his secondary appearances&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## bsanders

As a lineman, I hope it does just only rain. All you folks wishing for a winter storn have no clue what I takes to get your lights back on once a georgia "winter storm" comes thru.


----------



## jf950y

Remember he said models don't handle the CAD very well. Hope to have a update soon.              I can't believe Cobb cancelled school already.


----------



## 25.06

Now if we can get the temperatures back up to 60 everything will be fine.


----------



## malak05

Last Nights model from out of nowhere drove north and this morning the SREF and GFS show faster precipitation  on set and a tick south from where they ended up last night??? Who knows where this ends up models are ridiculously  terrible this year.

Ps. Faster on set would mean more cold air in place more wintry stuff


----------



## Swampslayr

Wishing for rain here too bsanders... I have to work in it also and it's ruff!


----------



## toyota4x4h

So channel 9 Chattanooga at 730 say the low popped up in the gulf and is traveling through south bama east. Means less snow more ice. Saying 1-2" snow and replacing the rest with ice. Seems like it has fizzled out once again huh. Dangit.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Funny! Weather channel's calling for 3 to 5in IMBY!


----------



## toyota4x4h

I meant new Mexico not the gulf lol. Low popped up in Mexico/ new Mexico heading east.


----------



## snarlinbear

The TV forecasters are like a deer on a frozen pond.  If  DDD punts on his trip to mousetown and heads home today, that's a good enough indicator for me.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Tracking more north and warmer. 

Good news


----------



## GA DAWG

Birds are going crazy this morning feeding. Its coming.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Whats this Wednesday system comin in with more snow experts?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Good ol fashioned 33° and rain here. I can deal with that versus losing power in an ice storm. I follow Spann from over in Bham and he changed his thoughts overnight as well. Of course it could change I guess and make all these forecasters look like a mules rear end.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Just gonna rain


----------



## nickel back

North bound......cold rain


----------



## DDD

I want to see the 12z sets of models but here are my current thoughts:

Extreme northern counties up at the Tennessee line will see 2-3" of snow. The CAD prone areas that I have laid out in the past are prime for freezing rain but that is all depending on when the moisture gets in. 

If the moisture is delayed the cold air will slide out and we get left with a cold rain. 

It's unreal to me how far this has come north.  Still some uncertainty about precip type but right now I think Cobb needs to plan to go to school. If the 12z holds its ground there is no winter storm for anyone outside of the extreme mountains and CAD areas in the NE.


----------



## BrotherBadger

I can always tell when a storm is gonna hit you guys. These threads go from 20 pages to almost 40 in two days.

I've read several people unsure about getting gas for your generators. I'd say do it. Worse comes to worse, you have gas for your lawn mower come springtime. Don't assume you can run out and get it later.


----------



## Resica

3 degrees with gusts to 40mph here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

What are the CAD areas?


----------



## toyota4x4h

That alabama news lady ddd posted yesterday says up to 36 degrees you can still have sleet/freezing rain.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

BrotherBadger said:


> I can always tell when a storm is gonna hit you guys. These threads go from 20 pages to almost 40 in two days.
> 
> I've read several people unsure about getting gas for your generators. I'd say do it. Worse comes to worse, you have gas for your lawn mower come springtime. Don't assume you can run out and get it later.



I've lived here in GA for almost 31 years and luckily have never seen it where I wouldn't have been able to get gas or any other supplies if needed. Just seem to live in an "in between" part of the state.


----------



## Resica

From  last night. Wasn't even snowing, just blowing sideways.☺☺☺


----------



## BrotherBadger

Resica said:


> 3 degrees with gusts to 40mph here.



Woof, I'd imagine you've got white out conditions with that blowing snow around. How is your long term forecast looking? My weatherman says we are going to have this deep freeze until possibly the end of February. Rest of the week has highs in either the single digits or teens. I'm



TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I've lived here in GA for almost 31 years and luckily have never seen it where I wouldn't have been able to get gas or any other supplies if needed. Just seem to live in an "in between" part of the state.



Yeah, I've always had that boy scout mentality drilled into my head, so I make sure I have what I need beforehand(my wife would say I make sure we have way more than we need ). Obviously you know your area and what is best for your situation.


----------



## Patriot44

I was sceptical at best.  Great news tho, I have a can't miss meeting in the morning and cortisone shot at 11.


----------



## DDD

Yep. This one will go down in bust history. Geeze.


----------



## DCHunter

Oh well, maybe next year


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD sorry for the "my backyard" question but I'm only seeing the NAM and it's not showing precip hitting NW Ga counties till after noon tomorrow.  Any idea on timing?  

I have to decide whether it open my office (family medicine doc) for a half day tomorrow. If it's not arriving till after lunch we can get a lot done in half a day and take care of a bunch of folks.  Just don't want to open then have to send everyone home after a couple of hours.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Yep. This one will go down in bust history. Geeze.



Come on DDD. Where's that "can do" spirit? Where's that dash and elan you are known for? It ain't over til it's over.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

From Miggy:
 Goodness what a mess. Speaking with DDD in texts, we are both afraid the new model runs, and direction the mets are taking this winter event are both ignoring surface temps. If you haven't been outside this morning then you haven't experienced the gift that Canada sent us overnight with all of that wind. This cold is in place and is going to stay here throughout the day, and get reinforced during the week.

Maps will be labeled on the bottom:

Exhibit 'A' is the near surface temps, purple being the 32°f line. As you can see, we are below freezing at the surface for just about anyone north of a line from Columbus to Macon to Augusta. That is only going to change slightly throughout the day as cold air continues to filter in.

Exhibit 'B', and this is what DDD and I are referring to, is the critical thickness. How deep is this cold? Well, cold air sinks, duh. This map shows the freezing line '0' at the surface and the 5400 line at altitude, or the mixing ratio line, where rain changes to frozen precip of some sort and stays as such all the way to the ground. Remember James Spanns map from yesterday showing cold at the surface with a warm air wedge between the upper layer of cold and precip falling? Keep that one in mind as you listen to local mets and read local forecasts.

Now to timing of the two systems. Yes there are two, the cold air from the north and the precip from the SW. Current NAM model shows sufficient cold in place at 7am Monday morning, but the moisture isn't showing up in any good quantity until midnight on Monday. At which point the NAM is showing the cold bottled up to the most northerly counties of Ga.

The current model runs show the cold air wrapping around the moisture and chasing it back through the state to the SE. Can't say I've seen it happen that way too much. Typically it is moisture coming in from the SW and cold that hasn't arrived yet chasing it through the state from the NW. I do feel there are some layering issues with the cold air vs. moisture as the models currently sit.

At this point all I can guestimate is that expect areas of black ice on elevated surfaces and some trees, especially on a line from Dalton to Atlanta and out to Augusta with the areas more north of that being more susceptible to winter hazards. Make sure your vehicle is full of fuel, have a small bugout bag with you in your vehicle to stay warm and have food and water should you find yourself in a pickle, and above all, let's keep our fingers crossed that Tommy Hunter is correct and this is nothing more than a cold rain. I hate ice, I hate sleet, I hate freezing rain, and if it's not going to be snow I'd just as soon it go away.


----------



## MTMiller

bsanders said:


> As a lineman, I hope it does just only rain. All you folks wishing for a winter storn have no clue what I takes to get your lights back on once a georgia "winter storm" comes thru.



Amen brother!  All those wishing for winter weather should come work in it for 1 day and then see if you really want it.  I used to like it before I went to work for the power company.  Rain sounds great to me right now.


----------



## toyota4x4h

RinggoldGa said:


> DDD sorry for the "my backyard" question but I'm only seeing the NAM and it's not showing precip hitting NW Ga counties till after noon tomorrow.  Any idea on timing?
> 
> I have to decide whether it open my office (family medicine doc) for a half day tomorrow. If it's not arriving till after lunch we can get a lot done in half a day and take care of a bunch of folks.  Just don't want to open then have to send everyone home after a couple of hours.



Being in ringgold id say why not just cancel the day? Better than having workers/patients stuck trying tk get home IF it comes in slow and turns bad after lunch. It could turn bad in an hour. Remember last winter that one day where everything was fine then at lunch roads froze and snow came in took 3 hours to drive 10 miles haha.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Migmack said:


> What are the CAD areas?



Cold Air Damming areas which can include us in east central GA up through Clayton.


----------



## lbzdually

toyota4x4h said:


> Being in ringgold id say why not just cancel the day? Better than having workers/patients stuck trying tk get home IF it comes in slow and turns bad after lunch. It could turn bad in an hour. Remember last winter that one day where everything was fine then at lunch roads froze and snow came in took 3 hours to drive 10 miles haha.



Yeah that hill at the bypass where you head towards Chatsworth was a mess.  2wd trucks and rwd cars were struggling, but 4 wd trucks and fwd cars went up it like it was nothing.  I went up in 4 wd and 3 wheels in the median just to make sure.


----------



## dsceviour

Its going to rain correct?


----------



## Resica

BrotherBadger said:


> Woof, I'd imagine you've got white out conditions with that blowing snow around. How is your long term forecast looking? My weatherman says we are going to have this deep freeze until possibly the end of February. Rest of the week has highs in either the single digits or teens. I'm


Good question, This week is kinda up and down, not sure the next few weeks.
   Gets up to 30 by next Saturday, Highs mostly in mid teens, a few below zero nights. A couple chances of snow, Monday night/Tuesday and again next weekend.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Cold Air Damming areas which can include us in east central GA up through Clayton.



Thanks.


----------



## jbird1

Well Karen Minton (collective gasp), is still on board saying that temps will be colder than the models are suggesting.  I am really surprised she went out on a limb like that.  She is saying 2+" of snow and .2 of ice possible for my area.  That IS an event in my book.  Only time will tell.


----------



## RinggoldGa

toyota4x4h said:


> Being in ringgold id say why not just cancel the day? Better than having workers/patients stuck trying tk get home IF it comes in slow and turns bad after lunch. It could turn bad in an hour. Remember last winter that one day where everything was fine then at lunch roads froze and snow came in took 3 hours to drive 10 miles haha.



That day last year was a mess.  I spent 4-5 hours shuttling people home in my F-250 in 4WD low.  Biggest issue wasn't if I could get through it was all the cars stuck that were in the way.  Made me happy I keep knobby all terrain tires on the truck. 

I'm leaning toward cancelling the day but as someone else mentioned in this thread, they are anxious about getting to their doctor for a cortisone shot.  I've probably got a bunch of folks thinking the same thing about tomorrow morning.  I'd hate to cancel and then precip not show up till 3pm.  

I'm here at the office now about to put out salt on all all the sidewalks and portions of the parking lot.


----------



## Fletch_W

Waive tomorrow's no-show fee and just stay open as long as you like, but don't make people feel compelled to show up if the weather gets bad.


----------



## DDD

I am typing on a computer now... so this should be a little better.

I hear what Karen Minton is saying and I can see it with the temps being so cold and the air so dry.  Now that is true FORECASTING because I can tell you that the models are too warm to sustain snow.

However, if cold air becomes trapped at the surface with rain falling into it, it can dynamically cool the air and cause a freezing rain event.  

Soundings and thicknesses are not deep enough to support snow for most everyone in North GA.  Again, I think any snow chance is reserved for the very northern part of the state.

The biggest "threat" I see is freezing rain.  IF the cold air was to get trapped at the surface this would be a significant ice event due to the amount of rain.

Today will be an interesting day.  Real forecasting that I dont have time to do.  Again, today I am a dad and father.  I will still keep an eye on things.

As Ms. Hornet posted above, the Mexican thinks the models are not handling the cold air at the surface well at all.  If thats true... what a mess we will have... but I cannot sit here and say... wow.. XYZ model is showing that.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks for the update DDD. Have fun at Mouse land. We were there for Christmas and had a ball! I liked the eating part the best.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I didn't like the CAD in DDD's post.


----------



## RinggoldGa

And here's where I admit I'm stupid. 

I've been reading all the models zulu time as Military time, i.e. 15z = 3pm.  

I'm terribly wrong.  15z = 10am EST.  

Here's a link for anyone as stupid as me to learn the zulu to EST conversions. 

https://www.ready.noaa.gov/READYtime.php


----------



## Rockdale Buck

My WSW lasted 9 hours lol


----------



## PappyHoel

My Dawsonville forecast just turned to all rain.  I guess I will be driving into work tomorrow.


----------



## GA DAWG

Ive decided. Yall can all have the day off tomorrow


----------



## Steven Farr

These threads are quite entertaining


----------



## todd03blown

James Spann just updated his info. Here ya go.

http://www.jamesspann.com/wordpress...3_10153073544810842_7887127419957888032_n.jpg


----------



## Dutch

MTMiller said:


> Amen brother!  All those wishing for winter weather should come work in it for 1 day and then see if you really want it.  I used to like it before I went to work for the power company.  Rain sounds great to me right now.



Yep...wintery weather is fun if you work in a office, sucks if you have to work outside in it.


----------



## PappyHoel

Karen Minton is saying warm air but she's being wishy washy, leaving herself an out.  Her run through showed rain south of Dawson cty below.


----------



## Milkman

Steven Farr said:


> These threads are quite entertaining



Yup,  but entertainment is what we read forums for


----------



## GA DAWG

I wish somebody knew what was gonna happen. Millions in equipment and they dont have a clue. Schools done cancelling then they say rain. Some saying freezing rain and sleet. I need to know whether or not to drive my old truck tomorrow or not


----------



## smokey30725

Dutch said:


> Yep...wintery weather is fun if you work in a office, sucks if you have to work outside in it.



I work outside a good bit in both winter and summer. Give me cool weather any day. Heat exhaustion is no fun. Been there and done that.


----------



## Jeff C.

PappyHoel said:


> Karen Minton is saying warm air but she's being wishy washy, leaving herself an out.  Her run through showed rain south of Dawson cty below.



Can't believe yall allowed PappyHoel to kill the WW thread with a "wishy washy" Karen Minton forecast of rain!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Whatever happens, it looks like it's gonna be plenty cold and snowy here. It snowed a little last night, and when I headed out to take my daughter-in-law to the airport at 3:30 this morning, it was 5* with 40mph wind gusts. That'll wake you up. They're still saying around 6"-8" here, and temps below 0 Wed and Thurs night. Snow in the forecast every day through next weekend. 

BTW, don't associate snow only with below-freezing temps. Some of the biggest snows I've seen in my life came when it was around 35-36 degrees air temp. We got 30" in one day here a few years ago, and it was 37* when it started piling up.


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff C. said:


> Can't believe yall allowed PappyHoel to kill the WW thread with a "wishy washy" Karen Minton forecast of rain!



DDD is not here to scold me.


----------



## PappyHoel

NCHillbilly said:


> Whatever happens, it looks like it's gonna be plenty cold and snowy here. It snowed a little last night, and when I headed out to take my daughter-in-law to the airport at 3:30 this morning, it was 5* with 40mph wind gusts. That'll wake you up. They're still saying around 6"-8" here, and temps below 0 Wed and Thurs night. Snow in the forecast every day through next weekend.
> 
> BTW, don't associate snow only with below-freezing temps. Some of the biggest snows I've seen in my life came when it was around 35-36 degrees air temp. We got 30" in one day here a few years ago, and it was 37* when it started piling up.



I think you really live in Alaska


----------



## Paint Brush

I don't think we can call this thing a bust just yet. Yesterday just south of Nashville I saw it snow at 41 deg. That cold air damming could turn this thing 180. BTW coming up the Echoee River it was 12 and in hog pen gap at 11:00 it was just 16 deg.


----------



## Jeff C.

PappyHoel said:


> DDD is not here to scold me.



 

Yeah.....you're getting off light.


----------



## smokey30725

National Weather Service is still showing around 6 inches of snow plus .1 inches of ice starting tomorrow morning. Guess we'll wait and see. The Silverado is gassed up and there's nearly 300 lbs of sand in bags across the rear axle with an extra 5 gallons of gas in a can in the bed. Emergency kit is stocked and two tow straps in the tool box. The Ruger 10/22 is in place as always for any wayward ice monsters or snow zombies. The beagles have been instructed to dance only for snow for the next 24 hours. I did give them a little downtime though.


----------



## PappyHoel

smokey30725 said:


> National Weather Service is still showing around 6 inches of snow plus .1 inches of ice starting tomorrow morning. Guess we'll wait and see. The Silverado is gassed up and there's nearly 300 lbs of sand in bags across the rear axle with an extra 5 gallons of gas in a can in the bed. Emergency kit is stocked and two tow straps in the tool box. The Ruger 10/22 is in place as always for any wayward ice monsters or snow zombies. The beagles have been instructed to dance only for snow for the next 24 hours. I did give them a little downtime though.



They're all tuckered out from all that dancing.


----------



## DDD

This is going to be a Gainesville going NE from there type if system. Severely departed from what I thought would happen. Still not resolved though. Lots of time to go.


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> This is going to be a Gainesville going NE from there type if system. Severely departed from what I thought would happen. Still not resolved though. Lots of time to go.



Forgive me for my past post transgressions.


----------



## snarlinbear

smokey30725 said:


> National Weather Service is still showing around 6 inches of snow plus .1 inches of ice starting tomorrow morning. Guess we'll wait and see. The Silverado is gassed up and there's nearly 300 lbs of sand in bags across the rear axle with an extra 5 gallons of gas in a can in the bed. Emergency kit is stocked and two tow straps in the tool box. The Ruger 10/22 is in place as always for any wayward ice monsters or snow zombies. The beagles have been instructed to dance only for snow for the next 24 hours. I did give them a little downtime though.



Dang Smokey:  I hope them Beagles were silent while dancing and one or more ain't ladys.  When was the last time those rolley-polleys were on a rabbit trail?


----------



## malak05

I still think surface temps on the models are off... if you look at prior models gauges temps for this time today. They are all 2-4 degrees warmer then actual temp for areas in SE


----------



## GA DAWG

Im going with the bird feeding frenzy from this morning and driving the old truck to work.


----------



## smokey30725

snarlinbear said:


> Dang Smokey:  I hope them Beagles were silent while dancing and one or more ain't ladys.  When was the last time those rolley-polleys were on a rabbit trail?



The only rabbit trails those heifers ever get on are the ones that get in through the fence and under my building out back. It's actually mother and daughter we have. The mother was actually a show dog. They are a hoot. Also have a blue tick beagle / dachshund mix but she was on perimeter patrol when this picture was taken.


----------



## Snowdawg

I thought folks were kidding about systems canceling school tomorrow.  It is Presidents' Day, most systems have that as a holiday.


----------



## snarlinbear

smokey30725 said:


> The only rabbit trails those heifers ever get on are the ones that get in through the fence and under my building out back. It's actually mother and daughter we have. The mother was actually a show dog. They are a hoot. Also have a blue tick beagle / dachshund mix but she was on perimeter patrol when this picture was taken.



Dogs are a blessing from heaven in my opinion....hence the spelling.  Yours are obviously like all mine have been, spoiled rotten.  Keep em' dancing just don't let em sing!


----------



## nickel back

Thought this was neat http://i.imgur.com/9EzOGe2.gif


----------



## GA DAWG

nickel back said:


> Thought this was neat http://i.imgur.com/9EzOGe2.gif


If all that was to turn out to be freezing rain. We are in trouble.


----------



## smokey30725

Only 76 more posts till thread #3!!! Maybe 3rd times a charm???


----------



## Mountainbuck

My goodness this is crazy. This up and down. I would hate to be a met this time of the yr. in GA


----------



## Dutch

smokey30725 said:


> I work outside a good bit in both winter and summer. Give me cool weather any day. Heat exhaustion is no fun. Been there and done that.



Big difference in "cool weather" and colder than a well diggers butt in Alaska. I like "cool weather" as well but all this snow, sleet, etc. is for the birds. Your right heat exhaustion is no fun, but frostbite aint know picnic either.

To each his own though, ya'll can keep all that wintery mess up in the yankee part of Georgia.


----------



## Milkman

Dutch said:


> the yankee part of Georgia.



Them is fighting words boy


----------



## Bitteroot

Anything north of Sugar Valley is Yankees.... anything south of Cartersville... well.... thems Yankees too.....


----------



## Resica

Dutch said:


> Big difference in "cool weather" and colder than a well diggers butt in Alaska. I like "cool weather" as well but all this snow, sleet, etc. is for the birds. Your right heat exhaustion is no fun, but frostbite aint know picnic either.
> 
> To each his own though, ya'll can keep all that wintery mess up in the yankee part of Georgia.



All what snow? It hasn't snowed has it? If it does it'll probably melt quickly. You'll be fine, maybe slightly inconvenienced, but fine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Resica said:


> All what snow? It hasn't snowed has it? If it does it'll probably melt quickly. You'll be fine, maybe slightly inconvenienced, but fine.





You tell 'em Yankbro !!


----------



## smokey30725

Resica said:


> All what snow? It hasn't snowed has it? If it does it'll probably melt quickly. You'll be fine, maybe slightly inconvenienced, but fine.



Exactly. We are all but guaranteed all the heat and humidity one could ask for. An occasional snow doesn't seem like a lot to endure.


----------



## jams6169

Winter storm warnings out for north georgia


----------



## nickel back

me thinks that low is going to be to far north and all will be rain.....started out like it was going to be a good one but the cold air is just not going to make it....just my thoughts but I'm no DDD


----------



## toyota4x4h

Well whats the evening updates fellas??


----------



## Msteele

Winter Storm Warning for Gatlinburg.  It was going to snow 6 to 10 inches.  I think it will be mostly rain up here also.  Maybe 1 inch tomorrow night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Birds ain't doing nothing, going to rain in east middle ga


----------



## Mountainbuck

Just my human GFS says snow or ice or something bad just go outside guys. It's very cold and black clouds rolling in!.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

103 viewers checkin out the infamous DDD !!!


----------



## Dutch

Milkman said:


> Them is fighting words boy



I know...just 

Its all good...its not going to be bad down here. Up there ya'll stay warm.


----------



## Dutch

Them weather people sure missed the forecast today...I could have went fishing.


----------



## malak05

Well the short range models each run keep bringing ice further and further SE in the CAD ranges some simulated models show .25 inches into the NE suburbs out of Atlanta if trends continue may be looking dicey for ATL???


----------



## panfried0419

Birds are acting like it's a spring morning here!


----------



## adavis

Panfried you beat me to it. The Robins and bluebird are in a feeding frenzy IMBY in Hiram! Not to mention @1000 blackbirds that flew over!


----------



## Bitteroot

Bust.....


----------



## Resica

Posted a Winter Storm Watch  for  here, 6 PM Monday to noon Tuesday. Greater than 5" possible. Hopefully it won't bust like all the others have.


----------



## dsceviour

What a bust, looks like no snow for us this winter!


----------



## Jeff C.

The Fat Lady is rehearsing.


----------



## DDD

I think ATL is out of the game. It's that simple. 

However, Athens, Gainesville, Braselton and points NE should pay attention. If the LPS comes 50-100 miles further south than modeled... Well... Different story. However I have nothing to suggest that will happen.


----------



## panfried0419

Pendergrass is gonna get it. I feel and hear it outside


----------



## GA DAWG

I saw about 100 seagulls or something flying around going crazy. Ive never seen that here before.


----------



## sd1611

Hall County schools have just canceled for Monday. My wife just got the call from the Central  Office. Up here in Habersham, I guess it is still dicey?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Well i got the genny tuned up full of gas and 10 gallons sittin here so lets see how this plays out. Some on tv say all rain but i just cant believe it as cold as it is out there.


----------



## toyota4x4h

We need a ddd hand painted map lol


----------



## deerslayer357

I just finished letting my genny run a few minutes and topped it off with gas.  I have 12 gallons of gas in cans ready for action, plenty of bottled water and some canned food.  Hoping it is all for nothing, but better safe than sorry!  I am in Oglethorpe, just northeast of Athens.


----------



## PappyHoel

Let's go ahead and close this out with 47 more posts.  This winter has gone over like a poot in church.


----------



## GA DAWG

Could the models be wrong this close to it?


----------



## smokey30725

I'm just about ready to backhand Mother Nature. Is it too much to ask for one good snow???? Heat? Got it. Humidity? Plenty of that. Severe weather? Every spring. Aaagghghhhh! Ok. Rant over. Guess I will get ready for grass mowing season.


----------



## deerslayer357

104 watching-


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

GA DAWG said:


> Could the models be wrong this close to it?



Yes polar wedges have dipped down in the past and we got sleet and snow on to different occasions


----------



## smokey30725

Looking forward to the upcoming models.


----------



## nickel back

smokey30725 said:


> Looking forward to the upcoming models.



You will not like them......


----------



## deerslayer357

Me too!  Hope we get another update from DDD before too late this evening!  Guess we can always just wait and see what happens too


----------



## deerslayer357

nickel back said:


> You will not like them......



How so?  Cold rain or disastrous ice storm?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Iceeeee


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I think at this point it's just wait and see for ya'll. it's ground truth time!


----------



## panfried0419

My EMC neighbor has been called to post early tonight. Looks like the I-85 corridor between Buford and Lavonia is going to be iced in pretty well.


----------



## Bitteroot

Bust.....


Bust......


----------



## todd03blown

Here ya go...feast your eyes on this update.


----------



## PappyHoel

todd03blown said:


> Here ya go...feast your eyes on this update.


----------



## jf950y

smokey30725 said:


> Looking forward to the upcoming models.


Put some red bull in those pups water bowl  We need a miracle.  Don't ever let them huskies dance again
 As I sit outside by the fire typing this my son said something and I said OMG to him.. He said  "Do you know what that means dad?" I said yes oh my gosh. He said "No it means Obama must go"  Thought yall might enjoy that.  Over and out.


----------



## panfried0419

Those in North Gwinnett to Stephens/Rabun are going to be screwed!


----------



## Mountainbuck

panfried0419 said:


> Those in North Gwinnett to Stephens/Rabun are going to be screwed!



We all are I believe


----------



## jf950y

Alright people! There are 104 peeps viewing.Everyone call all your friends and tell them to call there friends and tell them we are all going to blow as hard as we can towards the south west at 9:45pm. Let's  push this LPS bout 100 miles south  I don't want ice


----------



## Etoncathunter

smokey30725 said:


> I'm just about ready to backhand Mother Nature. Is it too much to ask for one good snow???? Heat? Got it. Humidity? Plenty of that. Severe weather? Every spring. Aaagghghhhh! Ok. Rant over. Guess I will get ready for grass mowing season.




I hear ya bud. Is it too much to ask for just 1 or 2 decent snows in a winter? Nothing too major, just a day or so of fun and then back to normal.


----------



## Jeff C.

Hey look.....there's DDD!









































Just Kiddin!


----------



## smokey30725

Only 26 more posts till we hit thread number 3!!!!!


----------



## DDD

Not much has changed and at this point it's just sit back and ride. 

My thinking has not changed. Gainesville NE'ward is the prime area for ice in GA. Mountains should have 2-3" maybe more locally. 

Could the Athens and typical CAD areas get a glaze of ice?  Sure. However, there will not be anything to lock the cold air in. I think most will see a cold rain. 

Could it surprise?  Yes. Models don't handle cold dense air at the surface well. Also, where the Low pressure sets up and goes is really important. Those are the things to watch. 

I will go start thread number 3.


----------



## jf950y

Bout time for that man that rides a horse?


----------



## Paint Brush

I for one believe before this one is done we are going to have some big surprise,s  Don't ask me why but there has been too much guessing and what ifs with the forecasts. I think we will see more snow than the mets are suggesting. That cold air damming when the moisture starts is going to have a big effect on what makes it to the ground. It even smells like a big snow to me.


----------



## snarlinbear

The weather acolytes, minions, and others of unique self description are anxiously awaiting the wisdom of the guru coming from the mountain or mouseville as the case factually was!


----------



## snarlinbear

He beat me to the punch...go figure.


----------



## jf950y

Paint Brush said:


> I for one believe before this one is done we are going to have some big surprise,s  Don't ask me why but there has been too much guessing and what ifs with the forecasts. I think we will see more snow than the mets are suggesting. That cold air damming when the moisture starts is going to have a big effect on what makes it to the ground. It even smells like a big snow to me.



At sunset it was very quiet and calm ?? Calm before the storm??


----------



## doenightmare

It does smell like snow tonight.


----------



## snarlinbear

The squirrels were barking all across the valley like I've never heard.


----------

